# Deeper Education [IC]



## nonamazing (Dec 19, 2006)

Master Atharias smiles at you.  "While I am loathe to leave the Academy, even for a short time, I am confident that I have chosen well--the eight of you should have little difficulty managing the academy during my absence."

Behind Atharias, a vast school of platinum _tyel_ fish float lazily in circles, sweping in broad arcs past the curved transparent walls of the master's private chamber.  The master himself, a dark-skinned humanoid with four sharp green eyes, sits cross-legged on the room's bare floor, seemingly completely relaxed.  He blinks slowly as he looks at each of you in turn, gauging your reactions.

It's not altogether rare for Atharias to hold council with the instructors.  Such meetings are usually the master's way of keeping up with the progress of the Academy's charges and mediating disputes and disagreements between instructors and students alike.  So when he called you to his chambers this evening, the last thing you anticipated was being given the responsibilty of running the entire academy!

Jodan Korlaac, the youngest of your group, coughs nervously, but Master Atharias appears not to notice.  "The Naveion system has been chosen to host a very important gathering.  Masters from across the galaxy are coming here in order to discuss something of great significance.  I cannot say how long the talks will take...but I expect to be gone for a least a week, and quite likely more."

"If they're coming here, Master, then why do you need to leave?", Jodan interrupts.

"Not here, specifically.  But to Naveion, yes.  The Jedi have decided to meet on Masu, so as not to interfere with our students' training."  Atharias pauses.  "While I would dearly love to bring all of my instructors with me, it simply isn't feasible at this time, especially with the large amount of new students who have recently arrived."

Atharias deftly operates a small device around his wrist, and a series of small holographic images appears before him.  The images are of three children, a Rodain, a Farghul, and a Human.  "Zeth, Vassa, and Sol.  Three highly promising students, each strong in the Force, all brought to the Academy in the span of less than a month."  Atharias raises an eyebrow as he looks up at you.  "I'm sure I don't have to tell you how auspicious this is--normally, we recieve no more than two or three qualified students in the course of an entire year."

The master looks up at you.  "So far, we have yet to decide on a course of training for these three."  Atharias spreads his hands.  "During my absence, I expect you all to fully examine each of the subjects, and have a report prepared for me upon my return."

Before you have had a chance to digest these words, a soft chirping sounds from Atharias' door.  The master waves his hand casually.  "Enter."

The door slides open quietly, and three young children, barefoot, walk cautiously in. "Ah, just who we were speaking of," Atharias says warmly.  "Welcome, children."  The Rodain seems sullen, perhaps angry, but both the Human and the Farghul seem in good spirits, though both are obviously trying to hide their nervousness.

"My fellow instructors, these students have been staying at the academy for a short while now, but we have had little time to give them a proper welcome and orientation.  This is something that I hoped we could remedy at this time."

Atharias bows formally to the children.  "Young ones.  These men you see here will be responsible for you during your time at the Academy."  The master then turns and bows to you.  "Instructors.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself to these students and let them know what their purpose is here."


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 19, 2006)

Greeting children, I am most excited to make your acquaintance. My name is Sylara Musashi, I am the schools master at arms. I will be the instructor who introduces you to the weapon of choice for Jedi all around the universe, the Light saber. As well I am the quarter master for the school, you will be stopping by my office later on so that I can provide you with bedding and clothing. You will find my office in the East wing of  level 7. If you have any problems locating it feel free to speak with any of your fellow students.

With that Sylara steps back to allow the other instructors to introduce themselves. 

[sblock]Sylara attempts to use Diplomacy to put the children at ease, and the entire party is amused to see him being his most charasmatic self. (result 20, 17+3)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 19, 2006)

>>With that Sylara steps back to allow the other instructors to introduce themselves. 

Nor waits for Sylara to speak and then adds, "Yep, pretty much exactly what Sylara said (smiles) except I am not that hot with a lightsaber, don't quartermaster much of anything, so please, please don't ask me for bedding.  And, I can not be located on east wing of level 7.  Other than that, excatly the same. . . "

He looks like he is done for about 5 seconds and then adds, "Oh.. And of course you are welcome to attend my courses for piloting, astrogation or starship gunnery.  It would be best if you graduate able to shoot, fly, astrogate, or for ghu's sake at least drink better than Captain Pumba, my co-pilot and partner in crime.  Sadly, past experience says that does not always occur, so please apply your self.   And, if you need to find me outside of class, then just head for the hangers and look for the War Pig, shes almost always the only ship there and Timone, my R2 unit, will know where I am."  After which, he winks and grins at the new students to dispell any doubts they may have about his speech


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 19, 2006)

Tyren is dressed in classic Jedi garments, but the colors are dark blue highlighted with grey, instead of brown and white. After Nor has finished speaking, he returns a bow to Master Atharias then turns and bows respectfully to the new students. Before speaking, he regards them with his brown eyes, searching for any apparent strengths or weaknesses.

Without smiling Tyren steps forward and says...

Welcome to the Navieon Academy. My name is Master Tyren, and I am the language instructor here. You should know that my fellow instructors and I will be training and watching over you. We will help you find your weaknesses and banish them; we will help you find your strengths and solidify them. By the time you are finished you will be Jedi like us, therefore we expect nothing but your best at all times.

With that Tyren steps back to allow his remaining peers their chance.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 19, 2006)

Master Tersh gets up and strides towards the young children, his moves as supple and calculated as a cat's.

"I too hope you aren't too overwhelmed with everything here, children. I know this can always be a bit scary at the outset. So, I will not attempt to bring you over to my own personal 'opinions'. (With this last remark he eyes Sylara and Nor warily)"
He takes a tentative step forward. "Rather... I will simply state thus. I teach galactic history here, as well as martial arts, though the latter is an optional class for those who wish to learn to defend themselves without the need of 'lightsabers'. If you ahve any questions, concerns, or you just want to talk, you can find my office in the West Wing of level 4."
He tries to smile nonchalantly as he strides back to his seat. He makes sure not to sit next to Sylara or Nor.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 19, 2006)

After Master Tersh seats himself, Tolark clears his throat. He does not rise to greet the children, but merely takes a sip from his tea and says,

"You will attend my in the Archives daily for tea and cake. There I will teach you the proper way to enter certain rooms, and how to retrieve items from the top shelves."

His attention returns to his drink.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 19, 2006)

Tersh gives Tolark a look that says _what's wrong with you?_ but doesn't say anything. He sips his coffee and keeps quiet.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 19, 2006)

Noticing the look, Tolark silently communicates his reasoning to Tersh...

_If you must know, I agree with Atharias. There is something unusual with these three arriving togeather as they have. I wish to see how they react to my unusual invitation. All in all, I have a bad feeling about this._

[sblock]Take 10 to use telepathy on Tersh. It should work, unless he resists.[/sblock]


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 19, 2006)

Tersh's eyes widen a bit, but he shows no other signs of the mind intrusion. Knowing Tolark can probably hear him, Tersh thinks.

_These are little children Tolark! They're scared out of their wits! Don't cause more trouble for them. Besides, children cannot be spies. And even if they were, scaring them is not going to help. We can only hope our compassion and teachings will show them the error of their 'supposed' covert ways. I find your suspicions biased and unfounded and bordering on paranoia._

He sips his coffee again.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 19, 2006)

Tolark raises an eyebrow.

_Spies? What are you thinking about? I merely find them unusual, and wish to examine them from a different starting point than the rest of you. I would no more wish harm come to them than to my own padawan. There is anger in that Rodian, and I fear that emotional plattitudes will not serve to comfort him._


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 19, 2006)

Tersh grins.
_We Jedi are known for taking things much too seriously. I was simply afraid you would see danger around every corner and act on such feelings. My first worry is for the children, as they are the future of the Jedi. We should be thankful for our fortune in students, not condescending._


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 19, 2006)

[sblock="OOC to da GM"]
Has Atharias mentioned to Nor about using his ship for this trip before?
Otherwise he will ask if he needs a ride and when, right when the meeting breaks up...
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 20, 2006)

*Xual Qert - Jedi*

Xual has been standing behind the others wile the first introductions has been made. He open his arms and talks telepathically to the three childs. 'You are three unique persons' 'My name is Xual And you can come to me if any help is needed' 'my study are the one of mediation - many hours will it take - and you will feel the power it gives' 'Come to me one day and i will introduce you to the class'. 

With that he speak out, or sort of as he is telepathically communicating with the others 'Seems as Master Atharias needs us to be diligent with our dealings of the academy while he is absent'


'I would be honored to examine the children in a couple of days as i got some things to talk and train my students at' he stops to think 'i could use that training session to test them and see if the road of mediation is something for them' 'Some of you i haven't seen much lately as i had to until resent been occupied with my studies and the culmination of one of my powers' 'I wanted to tell you all that im now in a period of rest and i may assist you in any matter you find me suitable for' He disrupts the link and stays silent. 

For those knowing Xual for many years as Sylara does can see that Xual has changed in the last 3 year, and at some way Xual is gaining a contemplative way of bee as he deepens down in his studies of mediation. He has Changes his robes as well from a dark brown to a deep blue with black belt and strings of red. This is also the first time in the past 3 years he had spoken out in a meeting, as he usually just made his presence clear by linking the feeling of he being aware of the matters that was discussed at the time.


----------



## Lantis (Dec 20, 2006)

Milius watches the proceedings with detached interest, and frowns at the inappropriate comments. Finally, he steps between Tersh and Tolark, sensing the unease, and trying to dispell it. He regards the children warmly

[SBLOCK]Making a friendship check, taking ten for a total of 15, and rolling diplomacy...
 ... 8 total
Diplomacy (1d20=1) [/SBLOCK]

"Welcome children. My name is Milius Nir'ka. I'll be the ethics teacher. Please don't feel put off by the other teachers, as... brusque as they may appear. This will be your home, and we will all help you adjust. Please don't hesitate to ask if you should ever need or worry. Through understanding, we can grow, and that, after all, is why you are here."

Milius steps back sharply, a bit disjointed, worried that his emotions and his words did not mesh. He sighs quietly, chiding himself to do better next time.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 20, 2006)

"And you, Instructor Jodan?  Do you have any words for our new students?"

"Ah...I, uh, I'm sorry Master.  Welcome, children."  Jodan seems embarassed, as though he had not been paying attention.  He glances over at the human child, then casts his gaze to the floor.

"Hmm."  Atharias' expression is unreadable.  "I suppose that will have to do."

The three children appear to be slightly more at ease, although a bit confused.  Young Vassa even giggles a bit at Nor's speech, and the Rodian boy, Zeth, relaxes slightly.  The human, on the other hand, seems to become more agitated, particularly when Xual's telepathic words echo in his head.

"Thank you, Instructors.  I'm sure the students appreciate your...candor," Atharias says, raising an eyebrow at Nor.  "In a moment, children, you will return to your dormitory.  But first..."

The master quickly manipulates a few more controls on his wrist device and another hologram appears, this one a small greyish-blue orb.  As the hologram comes into focus, the orb rapidly grows larger until it becomes clear that what you're looking is the planet Blue, as seen from orbit.  The image freezes and flickers as Atharias taps a few more controls, then zooms in to show the planet's oceanic surface.

"...here is our academy."  The hologram shows a great, flat silver platform across the surface of the water.  As the image zooms in further, past the surface of the water, the full scale of the academy reveals itself: a sprawling complex of black corridors and translucent orb-shaped chambers.  Atharias indicates several areas on the hologram, pointing out your offices and other important academy locations.

"Tomorrow morning, your instructors will begin your training.  Here, in the western training hall."  Atharias points to a large spherical room, one of four ringing the edge of the complex.  "For the moment, you are dismissed.  Your instructors will contact you later."

The three children take one last look around at you before quietly filing out of the room.  Atharias stands and nods, glancing at Jodan before turning to look out at the ocean.  "Some of you may have questions.  And, I would be interested to hear your first impressions of the children, as well.  I sense..."  Atharias lets his words trail away, seeming to think better of whatever he had been about to say.  "No.  I do not wish to color your impressions with my own speculations."  The master watches the _tyel_ fish for a moment more before turning back to you.  "Speak freely, my friends."

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
*allpowerfulbob*: Sylara's diplomacy check does manage to help calm the children.  He  seems to have begun to gain their trust.
*Lantis*: Milius' attempt at diplomacy, on the other hand, didn't seem to work quite as well.  Also, when Milius reached out with the Force (using his Friendship power), he felt a slight resistance, though he is not quite sure where exactly it was coming from.
*Fenris2*: Atharias has not mentioned anything about requiring Nor's ship, although this may be a good time to ask.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lantis (Dec 20, 2006)

Milius nervously steps forward. "It seems they are still young and unshaped. For now, it is best to observe, and vigilantly. However... I noticed something odd... a disturbance in the force, though a small one. It might warrant further investigation. I don't know who it came from though..." Milius ends his statement shifting into a contemplative whisper. He then begins to stare into the distance to ponder the situation, before snapping back to attention.

"I will do my best to keep a vigilant eye, master." Milius adds dutifully.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 20, 2006)

"Young Zeth seemed particularly angry. Do we know the cause?" Tolark asks, as sets aside his tea.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 20, 2006)

I am not sure of the cause of young Zeth's anger, I think that a few hours on the practice field tomorrow should help distract him from his feelings.

Sylara then begins to slip into a deep thought as he puzzles out exactly how he will drill each student the next time he sees them. He needs to build a shorter practice light saber for young Sol...

This is all apparent to the rest of the party as Sylara mutters under his breath and begins to take some notes in his data pad.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 20, 2006)

Tyren nods to Master Artharias, then turns to Tolark and Sylara and says calmly ...

It is not the first time we have recieved a student with anger in him. We will watch him carefully and find the cause. I understand that this child may have some unusual circumstances surronding him, but that just means we must watch him more closely. Wouldn't you agree?

Tyren then turns to Jodan and speaks with harsh inquisitive eyes ...

Jodan, do you have some connection to that human boy? The sight of him seemed to make you very uncomfortable. If you do know eachother, or share any kind of connection, we need to know about it.

[sblock]Tyren will use Sense Motive on Jodan when he answers to see if he is hiding anything; unfortunately, Tyren's Sense Motive skill is only a +1. 1d20+1-> [12,1] = (13)http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=789030[/sblock]


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 20, 2006)

Tersh frowns as he scans the contents of his datapad. "It says here that the rodian boy's mother was killed in the rescue. Is it not possible that the boy is angry that those who saved him killed his mother while doing so?" He puts the datapad down. "Was it truely necessary to kill the boy's mother? Could we not have come up with a more peaceful solution? And if not, was it absolutely necessary to tell the young lad the bad news? I mean, we have already lied to one of our rich student's parents, have we not?" Everyone in the room can sense his disproval as he  lists these injustices. Also, one can note a little sarcasm in his voice as he talks about lying.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 20, 2006)

Tolark turns to Tersh, "I, for one, was unaware that anyone had been lying to the parents of our students. That is something that bears investigating later. As for the Rodian boy, his anger, then, sounds reasonable. We shall do what we can to help him work through it. However, what _is_ concerns us more than what could have been, and I will operate under the assumption that the mothers death was unavoidable."

Tolark rises from his seat. "Vassa seems in relatively good spirits, and Sol impressed me as somewhat wary. Both should make adiquate students. Zeth worries me, holding as much anger as he does. The seeds of hatred for the Jedi lie within him." He moved to lean against the wall, stretching his knees.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 20, 2006)

Tyren nods approvingly at Tolark's remarks ...

I agree with you, Tolark. I would not like to be responsible in helping to train a Fallen Jedi. If that Rodian boy has hatred for the Jedi, we would need to know of it. If he can't learn to let go of that hatred then we can not nuture his ability to manipulate the force.

Tyren sighs.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 20, 2006)

Tersh clears his throat before speaking.
"I will watch over this rodian boy. Maybe our simialr loss of parentage can allow me to get through to the lad."


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 20, 2006)

Tolark nods to Tersh.

"You are right, I suspect, that you would understand where his heart lie better than the rest of us. I wish you an easier time in doing so than I expect you will recieve."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 21, 2006)

*Xual Qert - Jedi*

_'The anger that boy has in himself may be reverted if he learn to understand our ways and motives' 'we do know how long time it takes to fully understand the Jedi call do we not?' 'We must anyways learn more about these childs'_ he turns to face Master Artharias_ 'Master could you tell us more about this meeting you are attending? what could make this gathering happen? Maybe you have heard some whispers lately, or has this event present itself abruptly?'_


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> _'The anger that boy has in himself may be reverted if he learn to understand our ways and motives' 'we do know how long time it takes to fully understand the Jedi call do we not?' 'We must anyways learn more about these childs'_ he turns to face Master Artharias_ 'Master could you tell us more about this meeting you are attending? what could make this gathering happen? Maybe you have heard some whispers lately, or has this event present itself abruptly?'_




Nor nods in agreement and quirks an eyebrow looking to Artharias for some enlightenment


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 21, 2006)

Tersh takes another sip of his coffee. Finished, he puts the cup down and sighs.
"I beleive some explanation is in order, Master. If we're going to be in charge of this academy, whe should at least know what this meeting is about. And I mean the truth, not jsut what we're telling the students, assuming we even bother letting them know." He scowls at this.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 21, 2006)

Milius said:
			
		

> "It seems they are still young and unshaped. For now, it is best to observe, and vigilantly. However... I noticed something odd... a disturbance in the force, though a small one. It might warrant further investigation. I don't know who it came from though..."




"Interesting," Atharias says.  "I think you may be on to something, Instructor Milius.  I encourage your vigilance."



			
				Tyren said:
			
		

> "Jodan, do you have some connection to that human boy? The sight of him seemed to make you very uncomfortable. If you do know each other, or share any kind of connection, we need to know about it."




Jodan looks at Tyren for several seconds, composing himself.  "I've never seen that boy before--he could only be ten or eleven years old, at most, and I've been here, at the academy, longer than that.  But..."  Jodan trails off, unsure of himself.

"Jodan, continue."  Once again, Master Atharias' expression is completely unreadable, although his voice is firm as he speaks to the young instructor.

"Yes, master.  I sensed something from the child, although I am not sure how to explain it.  I felt...fear, I think, although I don't believe it was _his_ fear.  I...I've never sensed anything quite like it."  Jodan stares at the ceiling as he struggles with his explanation, his hands kept close to his side.  Atharias watches him closely, then exchanges a glance with Tyren.

OOC (Tyren): 



Spoiler



You sense that Jodan is not revealing everything that he sensed.





			
				Tersh said:
			
		

> "It says here that the rodian boy's mother was killed in the rescue. Is it not possible that the boy is angry that those who saved him killed his mother while doing so?" He puts the datapad down. "Was it truely necessary to kill the boy's mother? Could we not have come up with a more peaceful solution? And if not, was it absolutely necessary to tell the young lad the bad news? I mean, we have already lied to one of our rich student's parents, have we not?"




"Calm yourself, Instructor Tersh," Atharias says with a slight frown.  "Master Rak, the Jedi who brought Zeth to us, stopped on the child's planet in order to mediate between several powerful Rodain families who were on the verge of war.  In the end, he was unsuccessful, but he did manage to remove Zeth from the planet before the violence overtook his family.  It was unlikely that Zeth's mother would have survived, and Rak felt it was best to be honest with the child about this.  If Zeth blames the Jedi for the situation on his home planet, then he is severely mistaken, and we will do out best to correct him."

"As to your other comments, Instructor Tersh, I have but two things to say:"  Atharias fixes his gaze on Tersh, but it is obvious his words are meant for the entire room.  "If you have a disagreement or other issue with the way in which the Academy handles its students, then I would hope that you would bring that issue to me and the other instructors in a straightforward fashion, rather than allowing your emotions to fester and turn dark.  While there will always be injustices that offend us, it is important that we remember to bring such things into the light.  When shared, our angers and fears lose much of their power."  Atharias smiles.  "In a way, that is exactly what this upcoming gathering of Jedi is about--but I digress."

"Secondly, I am aware of the issue that you specifically refer to: Derryl Vandenboom.  His is an unusual case--rarely are the parents of one of our students so...involved.  And I do not feel as though their involvement has been a positive one for him.  It is a situation that is frought with complexities, and while I have been attempting to mediate with the parties in question, I have met with only minor success."  Atharias looks down, humbly.  "It is, of course, an issue I would appreciate your counsel on."



			
				Tersh said:
			
		

> "I will watch over this rodian boy. Maybe our simialr loss of parentage can allow me to get through to the lad."




"As you feel best, Instructor Tersh," Atharias says, aprovingly.  "I would ask only that you do not take this duty upon yourself alone--please partner with one of the other Instructors in order to oversee Zeth's training."



			
				Xual said:
			
		

> "Master could you tell us more about this meeting you are attending? what could make this gathering happen? Maybe you have heard some whispers lately, or has this event present itself abruptly?"




Atharias nods at Xual and Nor, then widens his eyes at Tersh's comment.  "Tersh...please remain calm.  I have no intention of being deceptive to either my instructors or my students.  In fact, this gathering is such an important one that I feel as though all Jedi should know of it."

"As you know, the Naveion Academy is a rare thing.  Most Jedi do not have the opportunity to work together as we do."  Atharias seems wistful.  "Most of us are wanderers--beset by the unending turmoils of this universe, we wander, at times aimlessly, trying to set things right."

"I feel it is time for the Jedi to organize themselves.  To codify our teachings and collect all of the Jedi under the auspices of a single grouping. Working together, I feel the Jedi as a whole can accomplish much more than we have been able to individually.  There are others that agree with me, and others that do not.  This gathering is intended to specifially discuss these ideas."

Before Atharias can continue, however, he is interruped by an odd series of beeps and whistles.  Timone, Nor's astromech droid, comes rolling into the room, rocking from side to side, obviously agitated.

Atharias frowns.  The master has always been somewhat uncomfortable around droids.  He glances at Nor before saying, "Perhaps we can continue this discussion later, my friends.  I will be leaving tomorrow, at midday.  I expect you to have a training schedule prepared for my review before I leave.  I have some issues to atend to before my departure, so if you will excuse me..."  The master leaves you alone in his bare chambers with Timone, who continues to beep and whistle in a frightful fashion.

OOC (translation for Nor): 



Spoiler



"Master!  There's a massive asteroid shower heading straight for us!  You must start seeing to the academy's defenses immediately!"


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 21, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Atharias frowns.  The master has always been somewhat uncomfortable around droids.  He glances at Nor before saying, "Perhaps we can continue this discussion later, my friends.  I will be leaving tomorrow, at midday.  I expect you to have a training schedule prepared for my review before I leave.  I have some issues to atend to before my departure, so if you will excuse me..."  The master leaves you alone in his bare chambers with Timone, who continues to beep and whistle in a frightful fashion.
> 
> OOC (translation for Nor):
> 
> ...




Nor listens to Timone and says, 'Great jedi toe jam sandwiches!"  He looks briefly vexed, perhaps because Timone could have commed in and saved time.   In any event, he continues quickly, "Fellow instructors, Timone reports that a massive asteroid shower is headed our way.   We should attend to institute defenses and students immediatley!"

Then Nor rises and then asks Timone, "How long do we have?"

OOC:

So what do we normally do in a case like this?  Go up in and shoot 'em down in War Pig?  If we have no plan, then would Nor consider that to be feasable way to lesson the impact?  I suppose it depends on asteroid size, but then again the War Pig does carry one big a** gun. ;-)  

Does the Institute have defense shields?  Weapon emplacements?  Emergency shelters?

An a forward looking FYI, AFAIK for the peanut gallery, no one but Nor knows War Pig hs any other armament then ion cannon...


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 21, 2006)

The astromech droid continues to rock from side to side as it beeps and whistles wildly.

OOC (translation for Nor): 



Spoiler



"We have only six to eight hours, master!  I am picking up a storm of roughly one hundred and fifty objects, ranging in size from between two decimeters to four decimeters in diameter!  Composition unknown!  Landfall predicted within twenty kilometers of this location!  Emergency, master!"



OOC (Nor): 



Spoiler



From what Timone is describing, this doesn't sound like anything dangerous at all.  Objects that small would most likely burn up upon entering Blue's thick atmosphere.  It sounds like the droid might be malfunctioning.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Nor listens to Timone and says, 'Great jedi toe jam sandwiches!"  He looks briefly vexed, perhaps because Timone could have commed in and saved time.   In any event, he continues quickly, "Fellow instructors, Timone reports that a massive asteroid shower is headed our way.   We should attend to institute defenses and students immediatley!"
> 
> Then Nor rises and then asks Timone, "How long do we have?"
> 
> OOC:




Nor hears the size of the asteroids (very, very small) and says, "Timone asteroids that small won't get through the atmosphere.  Are you sure they. . .  Never mind."

He turns to the others, "Excuse me, but Timone seems to be err... erratic.  Perhaps Pumba peed in his actuator circuits... again (sigh).   But, it could still be a real threat.  I will go check it out and comm back regardless." 

Shaking his head, Nor excuses himself and hurries very quickly back to the ship with Timone.  He brings up the scanners and so on to check things out.  He will try to figure out the contents/composition of the asteroids, and do scan for ships too just to be safe.  if he needs to go orbital to do so, he will.  Shields full, cannon primed of course...


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 21, 2006)

"I will remain here. If this matter turns out to be more urgent than it appears, then I suggest we move the students deeper into the Academy. For now, I have some new students to prepare for."

[sblock=OOC]Ooookay... Sounds like a shower of small(ish) meteors as opposed to a single large one. How deep does the academy GO anyways? [/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 21, 2006)

Nor rushes out of the chamber and Timone follows, still emitting a constant series of low-pitched whistles.  In the hallway, Nor spots Master Atharias having a quiet conversation with Bri Tochiki.  Atharias' brow is furrowed, and the young Duros seems highly agitated, waving his hands around and pleading.  Before Nor has a chance to make sense of this, however, Timone bumps into him from behind, driving him toward the lifts.

Meanwhile, Jodan takes a small red and white datapad from beneath his robes.  You recognize it, with a bit of shock, as one of the six specially designed datapads that access the Academy's central controls.  Normally, only Atharias and the senior staff are permitted to use those particular devices.

Jodan appears focused as he activates a few controls on the datapad.  "I've run a location check on all the students, and a diagnostic on the Academy's shields--everything seems to be in order.  I'm sending in all to your personal datapads now."  Jodan then looks puzzled.  "Hmm...that's odd," he says, staring at the datapad.

[SBLOCK=Student Location Check]
Treela Tolania - Recreation Room, Deck 4
Hale Bopptar - Recreation Room, Deck 4
Gimto Leepto - Dormitory, Deck 5
Sol Reegient - Corridor, Deck 7
Bri Tochiki - Corridor, Deck 12
Jett Ktrame - Corridor, Deck 4
Sevrina Orailus - Eastern Training Hall
Siri Demona - Dormitory, Deck 6
Aayla Youngblood - Recreation Room, Deck 5
Magus Irimore - Recreation Room, Deck 5
Verena Tochiki - Archive Room, Deck 2
Zeth Thek - Corridor, Deck 7
Tisiliun - Meditation Hall, Deck 3
Jillian Cairne - Dormitory, Deck 4
Tai Arnon - Location Error
Rai Arnon - Location Error
Kyra Vernt - Recreation Room, Deck 5
Derryl Vandenboom - Eastern Training Hall
Threesa Reed - Recreation Room, Deck 5
Roos Feldmith - Control Center, Deck 1
Vassa - Corridor, Deck 7
Thorias Phildune - Recreation Room, Deck 5
Pa'hu Mor'ia - Location Error
Seitho Hesthin - Dormitory, Deck 5
Meliah Once Born - Dormitory, Deck 6
Der'oth Sandskein - Recreation Room, Deck 6[/SBLOCK]



			
				Tolark said:
			
		

> "I will remain here. We should more the students as deep beneath the surface as we can, in the event that our efforts at stopping the threat are unsuccessful."




Jodan nods, although he still seems distracted by something on his datapad.  "That sounds reasonable, Tolark.  Perhaps we should get the children into the Deeprunner, just to be on the safe side."

OOC (all): 



Spoiler



The academy extends for roughly a half-mile under the water.  Located at the bottom is the Deeprunner, a large submersible used for the occasional exploratory trip.  It should be large enough to accomdate all of the students, though it may be a bit cramped.



OOC (Tolark): 



Spoiler



As you begin to reach out with your mind, you feel an unusual resistance.  Please make a Telepath check (DC 15) to overcome this resistance and contact your students.



OOC (Nor): 



Spoiler



You're currently in the lift heading up toward the launch pad (Atharias' room is on the lowest deck of the academy).  As the lift speeds upward, you quickly check the War Hog's sensors through your datapad.  You are stunned to find that an unidentified ship has landed, right next to your own!


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 21, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> OOC (Nor):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nor is putting 2 and 2 together here and clearly wondering why the sum keeps comming up 43. And so he asks Timone quietly, "Were you aware of this other ship? Is this asteroid story a gambit to let me know something is up?  If so spill it Timone."


----------



## Lantis (Dec 21, 2006)

Milius will take a moment to steady his nerves, taking a few deep breaths.

"I will go check on my children, they are mostly together. If anyone should run across Pa'Hu, I would appreciate it if they were to round her up, and keep an eye on her. I will do what I can to gather any children I come across as well. If I could get some assistance in this, I would appreciate it." Milius finishes, before heading out to Decks 5 and 6.

[SBLOCK] http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=792315 I am attempting to find Pa'Hu with a Telepathy check. Total of 20 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 21, 2006)

Picking up his personal communicator,Aayla, I need you to gather up the other students immediately. Bring them all to the Deeprunner as soon as possible. If you find any other stragglers gather them up. Do not alarm the students, I will give you more information as soon as I have more available.  Be sure to make use of the other Padawans that you encounter, have them help you collect all of the children. Contact me if you encounter any further problems.

With that Sylara leaps up and heads to the hallway to speak with Bri.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I should be able to make that by Telepathy check by taking 10. Darn my lack of personal communicator! I'm still unsure of how to use invisible castle, and won't be able to check until I get home form work, so if I can't take 10 on the check, could you do that roll for me?[/sblock]

Tolark walks calmly towards the exit and out of the door. He heads directly towards his room, to grab his equipment, and then begins the task of corraling children towards the sub.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 21, 2006)

Nor said:
			
		

> "Were you aware of this other ship? Is this asteroid story a gambit to let me know something is up? If so spill it Timone."




Timone beeps smugly in answer to Nor's question.

OOC (translation): 



Spoiler



"Master, are your organics functioning properly?  There is only one ID beacon currently being transmitted, and it is the War Pig's.  Therefore, no other ship could possibly be up there!"



A second later, the lift shudders to a halt, letting in a cloud of moist air.  Nor stiffens as he senses an odd disturbance in the Force, a sort of curious pain, coming from somewhere out in the gloom.

As always, the skies of Blue are completely covered in heavy dark clouds, and thick fog clings to everything, making visibility extremely poor.  Some sort of storm seems to be brewing overhead--thunder rumbles and golden flashes can be seen through the clouds.

As Nor emerges from the lift (which rapidly descends back into the academy) he can make out the War Pig resting only a few paces away from him.  Disturbingly, the landing hatch is open and the access ladder is down.  On the opposite side of the landing platform is what appears to be a second ship, although the gloomy fog is so dense that Nor can discern nothing more than a vague grey shape.  At the base of the second ship, a soft blue glow indicates the presence of an ignited lightsaber.



			
				Milius said:
			
		

> "I will go check on my children, they are mostly together. If anyone should run across Pa'Hu, I would appreciate it if they were to round her up, and keep an eye on her. I will do what I can to gather any children I come across as well. If I could get some assistance in this, I would appreciate it."




Jodan nods at Milius, who barely notices as he heads out of the room.

The lift is still on the uppermost level when Milius arrives, and as he waits for it to return, he closes his eyes and reaches out through the Force.  At first, an unsual resistance, the same he felt before, hinders his efforts.  When Milius breaks through, he gets only vague impressions of his student: she is feeling mischevious and somewhat guilty, somewhere she shouldn't be.  There is a sense of hushed coversation--other students are there--and an unusual squealing noise.



			
				Sylara said:
			
		

> "Aayla, I need you to gather up the other students immediately. Bring them all to the Deeprunner as soon as possible. If you find any other stragglers gather them up. Do not alarm the students, I will give you more information as soon as I have more available. Be sure to make use of the other Padawans that you encounter, have them help you collect all of the children. Contact me if you encounter any further problems."




"Master?"  There is some static on the line, and Aayla seems confused.  After Sylara repeats his instructions a second time, and Aayla notes the urgency in his voice, she responds with admirable confidence and coolheadedness.  "I understand, Master.  Magus, Kyra, Threesa, and Thorias are all here with me.  I'll send them on down, then I'll head up to deck four to find any other students."

Bri is just outside, looking quite chastened.  Atharias stands nearby, "I understand your motivations, child, but I still feel that what you have done was ill-reasoned."   Atharias pauses as he notes Sylara's approach.  "But we'll discuss this at a later time, child."  Atharias gazes at Sylara cooly.  "Instructor Sylara?  I've noticed the other instructors rushing out of my chambers as though they were on fire.  What possible issue could inspire such urgency?"

Tolark leaves the chamber right behind Sylara, though the Cerean turns the opposite direction, toward the lift, where he waits patiently beside Milius.  Through the Force, Tolark recieves a handful of impressions from his students: Treela seems nervous and is experiencing strong, confusing emotions; Hale is distracted, also currently in the throes of some powerful feeling; and Gimto is asleep, suffering what appears to be a disturbing nightmare.

OOC (Tolark): 



Spoiler



You get a 25 on your telepathy check.



OOC (Tolark and Milius): 



Spoiler



Because of the odd resistance you've noticed, and the suddenness of the situation, you aren't able to engage your students in a two-way conversation at the moment.  You may send each student a single, brief message.


----------



## Lantis (Dec 21, 2006)

Milius will suddenly stop in his tracks. Addressing the nearest adult.

"Please go to decks 5 and 6... I think I know where the missing students are." Milius will try to say that so that everyone can hear, and start a brisk jog over to the War Pig.

Once Milius sees Nor, he will try to stop him and explain, though he will keep quiet if he notices the strange goings on.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 21, 2006)

The other instructors and I felt it would be best if we moved the students to the deeprunner to keep them better protected. I have contacted Aayla and am having her calmly gather the other students and bring them down. She will be enlisting the help of the other Padawans as necessary. I do not understand the urgency that the other instructors are exhibiting.

Turning to Bri and handing him a small datapad. Bri, here is a list of things that I need from my office, please head there gather only these items and meet me back at the Deeprunner. We will make the best use of this time by adding in some extra close quarters training.

List:
[sblock]
15 Training light sabres
5 Training blasters (stun only)
5 cutlass'[/sblock]

OOC to GM:
[sblock]Sensing the aggression up top on level 0, Sylara heads to level 9 to attempt to collect some other weapons in case the there is a battle, arming the older students would be helpful if necesarry. He will collect from the store rooms: 5 full strength light sabers, 5 vibro swords, and 5 vibro axes.[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 22, 2006)

To Treela: _Bring Hale to my room, immediately._

To Hale: _Bring Treela to my room, immediately._

To Gimto: _Awaken, and prep the Deeprunner for launch quickly. I shall be along presently._


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 22, 2006)

Tersh strolls calmly out of the meeting room, putting on his combat gloves while he does so.
Ignoring the frantic movements of everyone else, he pulls out his commlink and dials Verena's commlink that he had given her.
"Verena? This is Tersh. Please gather any other students you can find and meet me at the War Pig. Yes... that hunk of junk."

He smiles at the rest of them, then to the Master Jedi.
"Master Atharias, do you think it would be wise to issue a drill warning? That way we could easily contact the students and they'll think it's a normal drill until we can get them into the Pig."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 22, 2006)

*Xual Qert - Jedi*

_'Im missing three of my students on that datapad report If any of you stumble over a Cerean named Roo-Tol, a besalisk named Rutsken or Noovitk a female Rodian, tell them to gather at 9th level. Im going for Tisiliun in the Meditation Hall.' 'then get myself some proper weapons at the storage there' _ Xual runs of to the nearest elevator and tries to link alertness to his missing students.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 22, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Timone beeps smugly in answer to Nor's question.
> 
> OOC (translation):
> 
> ...





Nor quickly shushes Timone and reaches for his comm which he keys for Sylara and quietly announces in a very serious voice (rare for Nor), "Master Sylara, an unknown ship is up here and someone with a lit lightsaber is at its base.   My ship is open and I sense pain in the area.  When the students are safe your assistance, and that of anyone else you can gather, would be most welcome.  I will investigate."

Nor indicates to Sylara that he will try to contact his droid fighter and then, If Sylara agrees, Nor will have his comm on, set to broadcast the proceedings of what will occur to Sylara and Wayne.

Nor tries to contact his droid Wayne.  If he can, tell him to activate his blasters on full (not reduced) and prepare to engage foes right outside of War Pig.  But, to be quiet and await his command on this channel  before he does so, or until someone threatens him in his hidden fighter bay, in which case he is to leave the bay.

With that (hopefully) done, patch back to Sylara and then stealth closer until he can make out some more detials (Hide +17). His hand will be on his lightsaber and comm link open to Sylara and Wayne.   All the while being careul that the lit ligthsaber may be there to distract him from other possible enemies.

ooc: if the engines on war pig go live, he will use his jump boots to get right on board, stealth be damned.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 22, 2006)

As soon as Sylara hears Nor over the comlink he drops the extra weapons that he has picked up and heads as quickly as possible to the nearest lift and proceeds to level 0. On the way up, Sylara lapses into a deep meditation kneeling on the floor of the lift and focusing on the problem at hand.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 22, 2006)

Tersh scowls as he hears about the lightsaber wielding threat. 
"A sith? Here?"
He follows Sylara, easily matching him stride for stride.
"So... does the _weapon master_ have a plan?"


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 22, 2006)

I think perhaps you assume too much, we do not know that this is a sith, but we shall see soon enough. Unfortunately there is not much that we can do to "plan." The elevator opens directly onto the landing pad, there is no cover between the ship and the lift. For now though, I suggest patience. Do not rush to find combat, we must asses the situation before hand. I'm sure that diplomacy will prevail here.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 22, 2006)

Tersh grins.
"That doesn't sound too much like a weapon master to me. I agree with you. However, if it's not a sith, what is it? Who else would be threatening us with a lgithsaber?"


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 23, 2006)

I did not reach this position by answering every challenge with a light saber. Calm your mind, see through this veil to the heart of this issue. When we arrive at the landing strip the force will guide our actions, trust in it, let the force flow thorough you, and allow yourself to submit to it's wisdom.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 23, 2006)

Tersh's face quickly turns into a scowl. 
"I am not a student, Sylara. I am a teacher. I do not need lessons, especially from you! I agree with you, and you lecture me?"


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 23, 2006)

I fully realize that you are a teacher Tersh, now is the time to act like one. The students need us to be a unified team, do not let your personal feelings for me cloud your thoughts or actions. We are almost to the landing pad, we shall what occurs next.

With that said, Syalara resumes his kneeling meditation on the floor of the lift, awaiting their arrival to the open air.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 23, 2006)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Tersh strolls calmly out of the meeting room, putting on his combat gloves while he does so.
> Ignoring the frantic movements of everyone else, he pulls out his commlink and dials Verena's commlink that he had given her.
> "Verena? This is Tersh. Please gather any other students you can find and meet me at the War Pig. Yes... that hunk of junk."
> 
> ...




Before Tersh leaves, Tyren looks to him and says ...
I hope you meant the Deeprunner and not the War Pig.

Tyren calmly takes his personal communicator and calls Jillian.
Jillian, ignore any calls to go to the Deeprunner. I want you to come to me in Master Atharias' chambers now. If you are questioned, tell them you have my authority, and that they have more people they must still find.

As Jodan leaves Tyren walks along side him, looking unhappy and fixing harsh eyes on him again he says ...
You have some explaining to do Jodan. You're not telling us everything you know. What do you truly know about that child? What surprised you when you checked that datapad? We are being quickly thrust into an urgent situation and I want to know what you know ... now.
[sblock]Intimidate check against Jodan 1d20+7->[11,7] = (18) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=795007
Tyren will also use Sense Motive against Jodan's answers 1d20+1->[18,1] = (19) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=795026[/sblock]

EDIT: OOG - I forgot to add that I wanted to use Sense Motive.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 23, 2006)

Lantis said:
			
		

> "I will go check on my children, they are mostly together. If anyone should run across Pa'Hu, I would appreciate it if they were to round her up, and keep an eye on her. I will do what I can to gather any children I come across as well. If I could get some assistance in this, I would appreciate it." Milius finishes, before heading out to Decks 5 and 6.




Before following after Jodan, Tyren looks to Milius and nods ...
My padawan and I will help you in this as soon as we can.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 23, 2006)

Tersh snorts derisively.
"Personal feelings for you? You flatter yourself. You think I care that you got the job teaching what I wanted? Hey! I'm just thankful for teaching. I love history, and I can give the students some of my knowledge."
He grins. "It's the students I'm worried about, I'm just a bit edgy, that's all. I guess I fear for them. And don't give me that 'Fear is the path to the darkness schpeel'. There's two kinds of fears. Irrational, and rational. Everyone, even jedi, has a self-preservation fear. Ignoring that is ignoring what makes us sentient."
He stands behind Sylara. "Besides, I can act and defend these children if need be. Don't expect to preach at whoever this guy is... he's probably heard it all before. He's got a lightsaber, he's here uninvited, and that makes him a threat."


----------



## Lantis (Dec 23, 2006)

Milius listens patiently to the conversation while on the lift, and raises his hand for Tersh to be still.

"He is meditating now, and it would be a poor time for a retort. Leave that sort of thing to our meetings. I believe he was simply advising you to remain calm, however. Whatever conflict his words may have inadvertantly cauesd, now is not the time to discuss it..." Milius says from his meditative sitting position.

Milius tries to concentrate once again after the distraction, and send a message to his padawans while the lift comes up. His message will exlude Pa'hu.

"Students, this is a call to assemble. We will be having a brief meeting on level 12. This is mandatory. I will arrive shortly, so make sure to discuss your latest lesson until I get there." Milius will be careful to make it seem like a simple meeting as not to alarm the children. He then will send a second message directly to Pa'Hu.

"Child, keep your wits about you, and stay hidden if you can. We are arriving shortly. Above all, remain calm." Milius intones soothingly.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 23, 2006)

The lift seems to take forever to arrive at deck twelve.  When it does, Aayla Youngblood tumbles out, a handful of the other students behind her.  She quickly notes the assembled instructors waiting for the lift, and blushes bright red.  "I--I'm sorry, Masters.  It took me a moment to get everyone together," she says, gesturing to the students behind her as she casts her eyes to the ground in shame.

Aayla and the students with her are dressed in light athletic gear, and appear to have been engaged in some sort of sporting activity before they were interrupted.  Kyra still clutches a small blue ball.

Aayla quickly leads the students down the corridor toward the Deeprunner, while Atharias calmly watches.  Once the lift is empty, Tolark, Tersh, Milius, Sylara, Xual and Bri all board the lift.

As they are boarding, Sylara recieves an urgent message from Nor: 







			
				Nor said:
			
		

> "Master Sylara, an unknown ship is up here and someone with a lit lightsaber is at its base. My ship is open and I sense pain in the area. When the students are safe your assistance, and that of anyone else you can gather, would be most welcome. I will investigate."



 This message, combined with Tersh's comments during the ride upward, make it difficult for Sylara to concentrate on his meditation.

The lift stops first at Deck 7, where Bri rushes off to Sylara's office for supplies and Tolark quickly makes his way toward his own quarters.  From the open door of the lift, the instructors can just see the entrance to Sylara's office, which stands ajar, a dim light coming from within.

Next, the lift comes to a halt at Deck 6, where two students, Meliah and Siri, are waiting.  Both are dressed in casual bedclothes, and appear drowsy--probably napping at the time Milius contacted them.  They quietly move toward the back of the lift, bowing to Milius as they do so.

A shirtless Gimto meets you at Deck 5, pulling Seitho behind him.  Gimto looks tired--heavy bags under his black Rodian eyes--but Seitho seems calm and completely controlled, even slightly bored.  The lift begins to seem little claustrophobic once Gimto and Seitho make their way in.

On Deck 4, Jilian is waiting impatiently, talking into her comlink as the lift doors open.  "Yes, Master.  The lift is full at the moment, but I will catch it on its return trip.  I will be there shortly."  Behind Jilian, Treela and Hale stand close together, nervously avoiding eye contact with any of the instructors.  Their robes are rumpled, and their skin is covered in a slight sheen of sweat, as though they had been fighting.  Further back, Hale's friend Jett grins sheepishly and looks at the ceiling.

Jilian hits the lift controls, causing the doors to slide closed.  "We'll take the lift when it returns, Instructors," she says, bowing slightly.

Xual exits on Deck 3, heading toward his student in the Meditation Hall.  Verena meets you on Deck 2, and just manages to squeeze into the lift.

Finally, the crowded group arrives at the landing area, clammy mist lunging inward, causing the students to shiver.  Sylara, Tersh, Milius and Verena emerge into the dark fog.  The lift doors quietly close behind them, taking its remaining passengers back below.

The War Pig sits just outside of the Academy's access lift, and is easily visible.  A soft light glows from the small ship's open hatch.  Above, a terrible storm is beginning to rage.  Thunder crashes and golden lightning illuminates the opressive cloud cover.  Further in the gloom, a grey shape dominates the opposite landing area, only barely visable through the fog.  A figure stands before this ship, its lightsaber wavering weakly.

As the Jedi arrive at the surface, each are suddenly struck by a grim feeling of a distrubance in the Force.  There is a feeling of pain, of death, coming from the dimly-seen figure ahead, and something stranger beyond that: an oddness in the Force that is difficult to sense clearly.

*Meanwhile, up above*:

Nor swiftly patches his comlink through to Wayne, the _War Pig_'s secret droid starfighter.  After a brief crackle of static (the dampness and fog plays havoc with reception, even over short distances), Wayne's thick synthesized voice crackles over the line.  "*Yah?*"

Nor quickly explains the situation.  "*Okay, boss!  Blaster online, waitin' for yer order.*"

Nor then creeps carefully over to his ship.  Whispered voices can be heard from the open hatch, then a sudden exclamation of surprise.  The voices grow louder for a moment, and Nor can make out the word "Milius".

Nor silently moves to the far edge of his ship in order to get a better look at the mysterious shape on the other side of the landing area.  It definitely appears to be a ship, a large one, red and grey.  The figure standing in front of the ship's opened landing hatch is wrapped in several layers of cloth and holds a blue lightsaber unsteadily.  The cloth around the figure's face is splattered with blood, and whoever it is appears to be heavily wounded.

A soft tone sounds from the direction of the Academy's access lift.   A handful of Nor's fellow instructors and one frightened looking student, emerge into the wet gloom.

*Meanwhile, down below*:


			
				Tyren said:
			
		

> "You have some explaining to do Jodan. You're not telling us everything you know. What do you truly know about that child? What surprised you when you checked that datapad? We are being quickly thrust into an urgent situation and I want to know what you know ... now."



Jodan blinks, then takes a deep breath.  Atharias' chamber is empty now, save for Jodan and Tyren, although the sounds of nervous students filter in from the corridor outside.  "The datapad lists a 'location error' for three of the students.  This worried me--there shouldn't be anywhere in the Academy that they could be without showing up on a global location check."

"As for Sol...he's like a mirror in the Force.  When I looked at him, something was reflected back at me--a memory, an image of place I don't recognize...  But there was something else there too, something like...a hole in the Force..."

Jodan seems reluctant to continue, but eventually relents under Tyren's pressuring.  "It made me nervous.  I didn't know how much of what I sensed was a reflection of myself, and how much came from Sol.  I didn't understand anything, and I felt foolish.  I was afraid to speak.  I'm sorry, Tyren."

*Meanwhile, on Deck 4*:

"Do you think that Master Tolark knows?" Treela whispers to Hale.

"Of course he does!"  Hale grimaces.  "He came right into our minds while we were..."

"Is he going to kick us out of the Academy?"

"Worse.  He's going to make sure we stay seperated forever."

Treela seems to be on the edge of tears.  "Oh!  What--what will we do?"

"I'm not sure.  We have to get away from the Academy, Treela.  Jett knows of some access tunnels that bypass the lift system, and there's some sealed lifeboats that we can reach from Deck one."  Hale wipes the sweat from his forhead, staring off into the distance.  "We'll take one of the lifeboats, and then...then we'll figure something out."

There is a soft rasping noise, and Hale turns to see Jilian, her magenta lightsaber extended.  "I apologize to you, Hale and Treela, but I can not allow you to leave the Academy at this time."  Treela whimpers, clutching Hale for protection, as Jilian moves menacingly forward...

OOC (Sylara, Milius): 



Spoiler



Each of you may make See Force checks to try and discern more information about the disturbance in the Force that you're currently feeling.



OOC (Milius): 



Spoiler



You were unable to get through to Der'oth.  You recieve a sensation of heightened adrenaline from him, as though he were in danger.  All of your other messages seem to have gotten through successfully.



OOC (Tyren): 



Spoiler



Jodan seems to be telling the truth.  He genuinely is confused and fearful.  (Both your Intimidate and your Sense Motive checks were successful).



OOC (Nor): 



Spoiler



You recognize the red and grey ship!  It is the _Voyaging Guardian_, a cruiser belonging to Master Rak.  Rak visits the Academy frequently, and spends most of his time patrolling and protecting the nearby star systems.  You think that the figure with the lightsaber may be Rak, although you are not sure.  Whoever it is, they appear to be on the edge of death--the pain you sensed is clearly coming from them.


----------



## Lantis (Dec 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK]My roll to see force... total of 23
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=795234[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 23, 2006)

Tyren's face changes from hardened back to neutral. 

Thank you for telling me everything Jodan. I'm sorry that I had to be hard with you, but it's important that we are always truthful to one-another. Now that we know more about this strange situation, we can work together to over come it. There is no shame in your feelings of fear and confusion, it is natural to feel these things, but we will over come them together. Let us meditate on this and our current situation and see what guidance the force can give us.

With that Tyren will sit and meditate to try and attain the current will of the force.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 23, 2006)

Tersh whisper to Verena. "Get behind us. You need to see this, but I don't want you to get hurt, you're still just a student."
He walks closer to the figure.
"Who goes there, friend or foe?"


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 23, 2006)

[sblock] Result of See force 14. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=795376[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 24, 2006)

Nor moves closer to the maybe Rak, and if it is him, says "Rak?  Its Nor.  What happened here!?!"  

If its Rak (or a stranger) and he is non-threatening, he will move to heal him (heal other +10).  

If whomever it is is threatening, then he will instead disarm him and then snatch his lightsaber via move object using force mastery to make it a free action.

He keeps a fair eye out on the ramps to both ships and will still attempt to get onboard the War Pig should the hatch look to close, or the ship look to lift


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 24, 2006)

The moment Tolark opens the door to his quarters, he knows something has gone very wrong. He turns and sprints for the elevator, palming the access pad to call the lift. As the seconds drain by, he takes a moment to try and see his students through the force.


OOC:After the See Force roll, if I note some emination in the force threatening them, I'll force strike it away from them. I'll attempt to get to their level as quickly as possible, and hope they can hold out till I arrive.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 26, 2006)

Nor said:
			
		

> "Rak? Its Nor. What happened here!?!"



Master Rak reacts to the sound of Nor's voice by coughing and weakly waving his lightsaber.  Rak's normally reddish eyes are faded, their glow flickering, and a stream of reddish-black blood pours out of his eyes, nose and ears.  Rak appears confused, prepared to strike out at anyone who comes too close.


			
				Tersh said:
			
		

> "Who goes there, friend or foe?"



As Tersh's voice booms across the landing area, Rak turns, distracted.  Nor lunges forward, his gold lightsaber clashing against Rak's blue for just a moment before the weakened Jedi's weapon is forced from his hand.  Nor reaches out with his off-hand and pulls the disarmed lightsaber toward him, snatching it out of mid-air.  Rak seems startles for a moment, then falls to his knees, suddenly and violently vomiting up a stream of thick blood.

Master Rak feebly tries to say something.  "...the stars..." he manages to gurgle, before falling onto his face.  "...Ath...ari...as..."  A tremendous roar of thunder drowns out the rest of Rak's last words.

A few paces behind Nor, Timone whistles softly, sounding both sad and nervous.  A surprised shriek comes from the open hatch of the _War Pig_ and Nor spins around just in time to see trembling young Pa'hu, clinging to the ship's ladder, her eyes fixed on Rak's broken corpse.  Above her, still inside the ship, Tai and Rai Arnon whisper fearfully to one another.

* * *​
A few decks below, Tolark tries to remain calm as he reaches out through the Force to contact his students.  Both Treela and Hale are gripped by powerful fear, and both instinctively resist Tolark's attempts at communication.  A moment later, the lift arrives, four students peering nervously out at Tolark.  Meliah and Siri, still looking drowsy, stand at the back of the lift, while Seitho sits on the floor, eyes closed, seemingly unaware of his surroundings.  Gimto rushes forward.  "Master Tolark," the excited Rodain teenager exclaims, "Jett and Jilian are fighting!"

Tolark rushes into the lift and overrides the controls, sending it back upwards.  At deck 4, the doors spring open and Tolark flies out.  Jett and Jilian stand across from each other, awkwardly holding defensive positions, their lightsabers hovering before them.  Hale and Treela are a few paces further down the corridor, turning to run as soon as they see Tolark arrive.  "Treela, hurry!  Master Tolark is here!", Hale shouts.

Jilian casts a quick glance backward.  "Master Tolark!  Please command Jett to stand down!  We are in an emergency situation, and he must listen to authority!"

Jett turns to Tolark, a pleading look upon his face.  "No!  This isn't what you think, Master!"

* * *​
"Tyren, Jodan?"  Master Atharias calmly re-enters his chambers.  "The other Instructors have left, and Aayla has led her students into the Deeprunner.  I can sense fear and pain...and death."

"The Academy seems to be in the throes of panic, and Sylara explained little to me.  I need you two to help me to understand what is happening here."  

"Ah!  That's right, master!  You were out of the room when Nor translated the droid's message,"  Jodan says.  "But perhaps instructor Tyren can explain it better than I can..."

* * *​
OOC (Sylara and Milius): 



Spoiler



You both sense what appears to be an absence in the Force--a sense that somehow the Force has been diminished or weakened in the immediate area.  You're also both aware that this shouldn't be possible.



OOC (Milius): 



Spoiler



In addition to the above, you also notice something much more horrfiying:  when Rak dies, his life energy just vanishes--it does not rejoin the flow of the Force.  Whatever killed Rak also appears to have severed him from the Force entirely.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 26, 2006)

Using his personal communicator, and speaking in a calm voice"Master Atharias please come to the landing pad immediately, there is a situation with Master Rak. Master Nor, did your astromech droid record the entirety of Master Rak's last words? I fear there is something quite sinister happening here, something is weakening the force around the academy here. Children, come down from the ship now. Did you see anything happen when Master Rak landed?"


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 26, 2006)

Tyren listens to Jodan's words and nods to him. Tyren then turns to Master Atharias and is about to speak when Sylara's communicator cuts him off. Tyren waits for the transmition to end then continues ...

Master, it seems you are needed above so I will go with you while I explain.

Tyren looks to Jodan and says ...

 Jodan, would you please stay here with the students so they have at least one instructor with them. Hopefully that will be calming to them. I will help you sort out this problem as soon as possible my friend.

Assuming Master Atharias wants to go, Tyren will walk with him.

It started, Master, not long ago, when Master Nor's droid came in screeching about how there was a large astreoid headed for our location. That is the point when you left the room. This worried many of my fellow instructors and that is what promped the move to send all of the students into the Deeprunner. With a bit of investigation, it was found that the "large asteroid" that was reported was actually many smaller meteorites that posed little if any danger to the academy. It was decided that the students should still be brought down to the Deeprunner, just in case there was danger. Master Nor went to his ship to make sure that there was real threat. As Master Nor left Master Jodan used his datapad to ascertain the location of all of the students in the academy. Three students locations came up unknown. Tai and Rai Arnon are two of them ... Tyren says shaking his head with displeasure but that did not worry me much because they are always finding new places to escape from their studies. The other missing student is Pa'Hu. At this point all of the intrusctors ran off for some reason or another, but Master Jodan and I didn't. Master, I'm sure you noticed Master Jodan's strange behavior at the boy Sol ... Tyren looks around to make sure that only Master Atharias will hear this part, his face hardens somewhat as he continues I noticed it as well, and I was upset because I knew that Master Jodan was not telling us everything. I had to pressure him before he would tell me the truth, but he did. It seems that when Master Jodan  looked at Sol, some memory was reflected onto him. Master Jodan didn't know if it was his own memory or not, but the experience did frighten and confuse him. That is why he didn't want to speak of it. I intend to get the bottom of this matter though. If you are not too busy, then perhaps before you leave you could help us. If this is not possible, I will understand. Tyren takes a deep breath and lets out a sigh That is everything that I know up to this point, Master. Did you happen to glean anything of our situation that might be helpful to us during this short time we were seperated?

OOC: If there are any students nearby when Tyren speaks of Jodan, Tyren will use Telepathy to communicate with Master Atharias for the rest of their conversation. If there are no students Tyren will speak aloud.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 26, 2006)

Tolark barks at Jillian, "Authority does not come from the blade of a lightsaber, Jillian.  You and Jett will both power down your weapons, or I will take them away from you." He then turns to Hale and Treela and speaks in a calmer voice, almost comforting, "My students, I am not angry with you, nor will I punish you in any way. I would like to speak with you about it, but such a thing would be better done, I think, with more privacy, just between the three of us. For now, I must beg your assistance with more immediate matters, and I beg you to trust me on this."

Tolark turns to the two students with their blades lit. "Well?"

OOC:I know Jillian is a much better fighter than Jett, so there is something odd about all this coming to a physical confrontation. I ready an action to force strike them if they try anything funny.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 26, 2006)

allpowerfulbob said:
			
		

> Using his personal communicator, and speaking in a calm voice"Master Atharias please come to the landing pad immediately, there is a situation with Master Rak. Master Nor, did your astromech droid record the entirety of Master Rak's last words? I fear there is something quite sinister happening here, something is weakening the force around the academy here. Children, come down from the ship now. Did you see anything happen when Master Rak landed?"




A worried looking Nor nods at Sylara, but instead of immediatly replying, or addressing the stowaway students, he kneels down by Rak and attempts to heal other before it is too late, and somewhat cryptically says, "Your not weaing a red shirt today Rak."  Only after that, does he answer Sylara, "Possibly..."  and adds on a descrption of Rak's condition.

Turning his head to Timone, "Did you happen to get a recording from master Rak?"

He then notices in what appears to be surprise that he is holding two lit lightsabers and absently turns them off and puts them away in exchange for his comm.  He broadcast comms the students that usually hang around him, "Derryl, Roos, Threesa and Vassa, please come to the War Pig immediately.  If any question you say it is on my authority and that its urgent."  He looks at Sylara and then back at the comm, "There may be something wrong the force so please keep that in mind.  Be careful, stay calm and avoid any possible conflict if you are able."   

He then patches back to Wayne and says, "Stand down for now Wayne."

Waiting to see what the children who stowed away on the War Pig have to say.   If they are hesitant add, "I am pretty sure you were not attempting a joy ride.  So why not tell us what happened?"

OOC: heal other +10, take 10 if its approprite, and burn a force point assuming he can and it will make a diff.   Have not had a chance to read fps work yet.  Same limits apply to burning a luck/1 day ability if the roll is poor (<40%)

Diplomacy +10 for the students


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 29, 2006)

Tersh's eyes widen as events unfold. 
"Nor, was that really necessary?" He walks over to Master Rak. He leans down next to him and turns to Nor. "What the hell were you thinking? The man was wounded! You probably did more harm to him taking his weapon than the feeble old master could have done with it!"
He closes his eyes for a second. "I am sorry. It was the only option you could have made, though I think it would have been better if I had. Nevertheless, I commend you for your quick thinking." He gets up and turns to Verena. "I believe the danger has subsided. You may return to your room if you wish. We shall have no studies today." He turns his head around and looks at the other teachers. "Unless, of course, I hear any objections? The children are rattled and could use a day of rest. We should probably get them out of the ship and back in the academy."


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 29, 2006)

Atharias listens carefully to Tyren's explanations.  "I believe the droid is merely malfunctioning.  Have Nor check his ship's systems for an independant verification.  I suspect he'll find that there are no asteroids heading toward us.  Bri told me--" Atharias shakes his head.  "No.  We will deal with that later.  Clearly this situation with Master Rak demands our attention more."

"Rak has long been a friend of the Academy.  He has been of great help to me in organizing and preparing for the gathering on Masu.  He shuttled the other instructors off-planet earlier today, and had planned to return for me tomorrow, after I'd put the Academy in order.  Something has obviously gone very wrong."

A moment later, the lift arrives at the surface, and Atharias calmly steps forward.  A strong rain has begun to fall, and the wind makes it almost impossible to see anything.

Nor and the other instructors have carried Rak's body under the shelter of the _War Pig_, out of the rain.  If Master Atharias feels any grief or rage at the loss of his friend, he does not allow himself to show it.  He ignores the rain as he kneels under the fuselage of Nor's ship and examines the fallen Jedi's corpse.

Sensing Nor's emotions, Atharias looks up at the young pilot.  "Do not feel troubled, my friend.    Rak had clearly suffered some very serious internal injuries.  The fact that he held on for so long is a testment to his close ties to the Force."

"It is strange," Atharias muses.  "His organs have been crushed--but there's not a mark on his skin.  I cannot fathom what power could have done this to him..."

** * *​*
"You are right, Master Tolark," Jilian says.  "I--I believe my emotions must have overcome me."  Jilian stands down, deactivating her lightsaber.  She shakes her head in confusion.  "I feel...odd, Master Tolark.  Allow me a moment to compose myself."  Jilian falls to one knee, her hair falling across her face.

Across from her, Jett gulps nervously and deactivates his lightsaber as well.  He watches as Hale and Treela keep running down the corridor, heedless of Tolark's words.  "M-master Tolark," Jett stammers, "m-may I have permission to go after them?  I-I think they're scared of you for some reason, but I might be able to talk to Hale, get them to come back.  Is that okay?"

** * *​*
Nor's students respond to his call quickly.  Vassa is in Sylara's office and reluctantly agrees to head to the ship, pausing only to ask if she should bring Bri and 'his weapons' along with her.  Derryl seems out of breath, but indicates his intention to rush to the ship as soon as possible.  Roos is in the control center one level below and hurries to join Nor as soon as he recieves the message.  Threesa, unfortunately, is all the way down on level 12, in the Deeprunner, and it will take her a few minutes to reach the surface.

After dealing with his own students, Nor turns to his three little stowaways: young Pa'hu and the mischevious twins.  The twins seem reluctant to talk, but poor Pa'hu is on the verge of tears, rambling almost incoherantly.  "i'm so sorry we came to help bri 'cause he wanted to fix timone and then timone ran off and bri ran off after him and i wanted to go too but then tai said he wanted to look around or maybe it was rai and then there was this pig and i just wanted to...wanted to..."

Rai suddenly steps forward.  "It's not her fault, Master Nor!"   "Yeah," says Tai, "She just hadn't seen anything like Puumba before, and she was curious."  Both of the trouble-making twins appear surprisingly defensive of little Pa'hu.

Ahead, the storm begins to increase in intensity, gold lightning now frequently crackling through the sky and illuminating the landing pad like strobe lights.

** * *​*
OOC (Nor): [SBLOCK]Your Diplomacy check was a 25.  The children are fully attentive and cooperative, and are starting to calm down now.  They say that they heard some noises while they were inside the ship, but they thought it was just the storm.  Timone tells you that he did manage to record Nor's words, but that he'll need a computer with a very strong processor to filter and refine the recording.  Timone also persistantly keeps reminding you of the incoming asteroids--he seems uncannily fixed on the subject.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 29, 2006)

Tolark nods, "That would be good Jett. I suspect something is unduely enhancing emotions about the academy. Perhaps you should mention that when you find them. I will  wait here for a short time."

Tolark turns to Gimto, "Take the rest of these students to the Deeprunner, and be careful."

Tolark carefully kneels opposite of Jillian, and opens his mind to the force, carefully sifting it's eddies for a source to the day's madness.

OOC:See force while kneeling next to Jillian. (1d20+20=40)


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 29, 2006)

Perhaps there is a clue to what has occurred on Rak's vessel, I shall conduct a quick search.Turning on his personal communicator,"Aayla, I want you to keep the other students occupied for the time being. Make use of the other padawans as necessary, I think it best if we continue with the students training. This will allow us some time to investigate this unimpeded by other questions.

After that Sylara will attempt to search Rak's ship for any clues.

OOC:
[sblock]result of search 11 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=802495[/sblock]


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 30, 2006)

Tyren listens attentively to Master Atharias; when the Master finishes speaking Tyren says ...

I see, Master.

As the lift doors open and Master Atharias steps out, Tyren says May the Force be with you, Master he then stays in the lift. He surveys what he can of the situation. Seeing only wisps and shades through the fog and wind, he pulls out his communicator once again ...

Jillian, where are you?

After ascertaining Jillian's whereabouts Tyren will go to her and try to understand this new situation. Assuming he does find her, he will ask ...

What's going on here Jillian? Tell me everything that happened.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 31, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Sensing Nor's emotions, Atharias looks up at the young pilot.  "Do not feel troubled, my friend.    Rak had clearly suffered some very serious internal injuries.  The fact that he held on for so long is a testment to his close ties to the Force."
> 
> "It is strange," Atharias muses.  "His organs have been crushed--but there's not a mark on his skin.  I cannot fathom what power could have done this to him...




Nor nods but says quietly back to Altharias with a sigh, "That is strange.  But, if only I had been a bit sooner then maybe...  Well, that is that then."    He gets up as if brushing the matter aside, but his eys are troubled.  

He shakes his head as if to clear sleep, and then looks at Sylara and nods at his intent to search Rak's ship.  I will be over later to check computer records and so on, but first lets get things in order on the War Pig. . ."



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Nor's students respond to his call quickly.  Vassa is in Sylara's office and reluctantly agrees to head to the ship, pausing only to ask if she should bring Bri and 'his weapons' along with her.  Derryl seems out of breath, but indicates his intention to rush to the ship as soon as possible.  Roos is in the control center one level below and hurries to join Nor as soon as he recieves the message.  Threesa, unfortunately, is all the way down on level 12, in the Deeprunner, and it will take her a few minutes to reach the surface.




Nor takes Roos briefly aside and quietly and says, "Wait by the gang plank and send Threesa, Vassa and Derryl in as soon as they get here with instructions from me to search the ship from stem to stern twice over. looking for anything amiss.  It will keep Vassa and Derryl busy and with everything that has happened here, may even turn something up I fear.  Once they have all arrived have Threesa look over Timone, he may be glitched, but not until I dump his recording memory.  He may be glitched."

Roos replies, "Hmmm all right, but it will be troublesome, and having Derryl and Vassa onboard will not help the search. . ."

Nor just smiles to Roos and then he replies to Vassa via com, "Your own weapons should suffice, but if you wish...  Then you can ask if Bri and her arsenal want to tag along."  And, then moves back to the stowaways. . .



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> After dealing with his own students, Nor turns to his three little stowaways: young Pa'hu and the mischevious twins.  The twins seem reluctant to talk, but poor Pa'hu is on the verge of tears, rambling almost incoherantly.  "i'm so sorry we came to help bri 'cause he wanted to fix timone and then timone ran off and bri ran off after him and i wanted to go too but then tai said he wanted to look around or maybe it was rai and then there was this pig and i just wanted to...wanted to..."
> 
> 
> Rai suddenly steps forward.  "It's not her fault, Master Nor!"   "Yeah," says Tai, "She just hadn't seen anything like Puumba before, and she was curious."  Both of the trouble-making twins appear surprisingly defensive of little Pa'hu.




Nor sighs an holds up his comunicator and points it as he says gently, "You all do have one of these?  So next time please use it first.  There may be dangerous things on the War Pig that I would not want you to risk harm from accidentally.  For example, what if I left a rpari half done in an emrgency, and some live conduit was exposed?  Hrm?  Even if you saw, it what about Pumba?"
  "In any event, why don't you come with me and take a minute to explain how you got on War Pig in the first place and why you thought Timone was broken...  Oh, and if you like I would be happy to give you all a free ride around the system after all this clears up."
  Nor heads into the ship with Timone to check current and recorded sensor readings both internally and off the ship just on the off chance that they will show anything rotten in Denmark, or Blue, as the case my be.

OOC: Diplomacy +10 again on them to calm them down some more and get some sensible time line of events...


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 31, 2006)

Tersh looks around at the hustle and bustle. _Well, seems everyon'e ignoring me. Fine._

Tersh turns to Verena. "Come with me. We shall return to your studies."


----------



## Lantis (Dec 31, 2006)

Milius addresses Tersh. 

"Is there not still the matter of meeting towards the bottom level? I feel we should at least try to explain what this is all about. No doubt my students are all assembled already. If anyone wishes, I can take other students with me." After stating so, Milius approaches his student slowly, as not to startle her. 

"Come along now Pa'hu. We will discuss your actions later. No one is in any trouble. I'm simply glad that you are safe. Now, Please come with me. I have no interest in staying any longer than we have to, and we have some students to meet. Lets work towards putting this all behind us." Milius does his best to calm the child, though he is not very good at doing more than giving some words of encouragement.

Milius will throw one more glance at the downed Jedi, wondering what may have happened to him, though trying not to betray any emotions through his face.

He will then send a message to Atharias via telepathy of the disturbing absence in the force, so that no others hear.

[Sblock]"Master Atharias, I realize that you must know this by now... but whatever did this to Rak was unnatural, even by our standards... there is an absence... I will not worry about it, but it is on my mind. May we talk about it later?"[/Sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 1, 2007)

Tolark taps into the Force in an instant.  As his senses spread outward, he senses first Jilian's iirgular heartbeat, then life essence of Gimto heading down in the lift, and finally Hale and Treela, frightened but slowly being cooled and calmed by Jett's quiet words.  Beyond even that, the ever-flowing currents of the endless ocean, the teeming life that surrounds and envelops the Academy at all times.  And even further, Master Atharias and the other instructors, out in the storm, cold and tense.

At first, all seems right with the Force.  The web of life is connected--all energy flows into the Force, and all life flows from it.  But after a few seconds...the disturbance is very subtle, merely a series of tiny cracks where the Force appears to be absent.  No, not cracks--_wounds_.  The scars in the Force throb with pain that echoes across the minds and emotions of almost everyone.

Tolark strains his senses to their very limit, reaching out to try and find the source of this attack.  Beyond the water, beyond the air and the clouds, beyond the planet itself...something out there, twisting in alien pain, rushing toward the tiny jewel of life below it--

At just that moment, Jilian's communicator springs to life, disrupting Tolark's trance:



			
				Tyren said:
			
		

> "Jilian, where are you?"



Jilian's eyes grow wide and she fumbles with her wrist communicator for a couple of seconds before regaining her composure.  "Uh...master.  We are getting things under control here.  I apologize for the delay.  Do you still wish for me to go to Deck twelve?"

Jilian then passes the communicator to Tolark.  "Perhaps you should speak to him, Master Tolark...I'm not entirely sure what's going on..."

** * **​
Sylara walks carefully up the inclined ramp leading into Rak's massive grey and red ship.  The ship's main lighting has been disabled somehow.  Soft orange emergency lights give the ship an eerie, unearthly appearance.  Rak's astromech droid lays on its side nearby, its legs twitching back and forth as it emits a number of disturbing screeching noises.

As Sylara makes his way through the ship, he notices that the central systems have been damaged in several ways: the main computer is off-line, the power core is heavily drained, and the life support systems are nearly non-existent.

The most disturbing part of all this, however, is that the ship has no external damage whatsoever--the hull is completely whole and unbroken (though it does have some scorch marks and scars from earlier conflicts).  There's no clear indicator of what caused the severe damage the ship is suffering from.

** * **​
Roos and Derryl begin carefully searching the _War Pig_ under Nor's orders.  Vassa arrives with a handful of lightsabers and two virbro axes from Sylara's office.  She tells Nor that Bri took the rest of the weapons down to Deck 12, having been told to do so by Master Sylara.

When Threesa arrives, she finds a small toolkit and begins opening up Timone's casing, much to the irritation of the little droid.  "Master Nor?," she says, after a few moments of work.  "You'd better have a look at this..."

Timone's central processors have been heavily and messily re-wired, and his sensors have been bizarrely modified: what appears to be a large chunk of black glass has been fused directly into his system.

** * **​


			
				Milius said:
			
		

> "Master Atharias, I realize that you must know this by now... but whatever did this to Rak was unnatural, even by our standards... there is an absence... I will not worry about it, but it is on my mind. May we talk about it later?"




Atharias seems startled when Milius' thoughts reach him.  He shakes his head.  "That...that can not be, young instructor."  Atharias says, speaking softly so that only Milius can hear him.  "At least..."  Atharias breaks off, looking up into the sky.  "...not here."

"Milius...I am worried.  Something is blocking my senses, my perceptions."

** * **​
Rai and Tai, now quite a bit calmer, do their best to explain things to Nor.  "Bri said that he had an idea for an experiment he wanted to try."  "But he needed to get to Timone," Tai continues, "and since Rai and I are good at getting into places..."  "...we decided to help him out."  "This was all about twenty or so minutes ago, I guess..."  "...and that other ship wasn't there when we broke...er went into the _War Pig_," Rai finishes.

"Where did Bri get that black crystal?"  The twins look at one another and shrug.  "We dunno."

OOC (Nor): 



Spoiler



When you check your ship's sensors, you detect no asteroids at all heading toward the planet.


----------



## pallandrome (Jan 1, 2007)

Tolark accepts the communicator from Jillian with a slight nod. "Master Tyren, I have news about the approaching object. I can feel its pain, and that pain is causing wounds in the force. I suspect, as a side effect, it has been causing emotional fluxuations in some of our students. It is also the source of the resistance I have been feeling."


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 1, 2007)

Tyren takes a few moments to understand what Master Tolark has just told him and then says ...

I see. Master Tolark, will you meet me on the 12th level? I think this is something that the students need to know. After they are made aware they will be more alert, and hopefully, more successful in guarding themselves from it; wouldn't you agree? Afterwards, we can gather the other Masters to pool our knowledge and attain the current will of the Force. Master Jodan is with the students on the 12th level now so they should be fine, but I will go there now to make sure all is well. If there are any problems with this plan or any changes, let me know how I can help.

Tyren hits the lift button for level 12 and then calls Master Nor.

Master Nor, this is Master Tyren. Master Tolark has informed me that he has felt "wounds" in the Force that seem to be eminating from the object that is coming towards Blue. It seems that this is having an affect on the behavior of some of the students. I'm going to the 12th level now to join Master Jodan with the students. I'd like to gather the Masters to pool our knowledge. What is the situation on the landing pad? Is everything alright? Can you gather everyone back to the 12th level?


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 2, 2007)

Tersh shrugs his shoulders. 
"To tell you the truth, I really don't understand what is going on. I see no reason for the students to remain cooped up anywhere, though I think they deserve a rest after today's excitement. I feel somewhat at a loss. I was expecting to defend the academy, and after finding no enemy to defeat, I find myself at a loss. And my other area of expertise, history, is not exactly going to help us right now." Hed turns to Verena.
"Go back to your room, I will send for you after all this commotion has died down."


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 2, 2007)

Tersh growls. "It seems everyone but me knows whats going on! I just wish somebody would give me something to do, to help out!"


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 2, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Roos and Derryl begin carefully searching the _War Pig_ under Nor's orders.  Vassa arrives with a handful of lightsabers and two virbro axes from Sylara's office.  She tells Nor that Bri took the rest of the weapons down to Deck 12, having been told to do so by Master Sylara.
> 
> When Threesa arrives, she finds a small toolkit and begins opening up Timone's casing, much to the irritation of the little droid.  "Master Nor?," she says, after a few moments of work.  "You'd better have a look at this..."
> 
> ...




Nor looks on with a clearily unhappy but resigned expression on his face and replies, "Very well.  For the moment stop until we know what was done to poor Timone.   You and Roos go to check out the sensors, engines and computer systems.  Until we know for sure what else was tampered with we can not be sure of the senors... "




			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Rai and Tai, now quite a bit calmer, do their best to explain things to Nor.  "Bri said that he had an idea for an experiment he wanted to try."  "But he needed to get to Timone," Tai continues, "and since Rai and I are good at getting into places..."  "...we decided to help him out."  "This was all about twenty or so minutes ago, I guess..."  "...and that other ship wasn't there when we broke...er went into the _War Pig_," Rai finishes.
> 
> "Where did Bri get that black crystal?"  The twins look at one another and shrug.  "We dunno."




Nor summerizes, "So, to see if I have this straight, Bri convinced you to help him, and when you did, he experimented on Timone.   Hrmm.  Where you with Bri the whole time?  And, if so, did he do any other experimenting?"


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Master Tyren said:
			
		

> Master Nor, this is Master Tyren. Master Tolark has informed me that he has felt "wounds" in the Force that seem to be eminating from the object that is coming towards Blue. It seems that this is having an affect on the behavior of some of the students. I'm going to the 12th level now to join Master Jodan with the students. I'd like to gather the Masters to pool our knowledge. What is the situation on the landing pad? Is everything alright? Can you gather everyone back to the 12th level?




Nor sighs, "Well when it rains, it pours it seems.  (chuckle) That is a most excellent idea.    But, poo happens. It appears that some of the students were aboard experimenting with things like Timone....  Until, I sort it out what was done, I can not even trust my sensor readings, even though they show clear at the moment.  If we coud determine how close this disturbence was...  Well, I will keep the comm patched to the meeting so that we can keep appraised, and as soon as I have things in hand on this end, we will be down.   Hmmm.  As a matter of fact, as soon as Vassa and Derryl finish I will send them straight away"


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 3, 2007)

That sounds like trouble Master Nor. Are you saying that Timone was malfuntioning when it pridicted a meteor shower? Is so, that would conflict with what Master Tolark sensed ... It seems we have some more investigating to do. In any case, if you don't need the assistance of any of the other Masters that are with you, would you send them down as well please?


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Master Tyren said:
			
		

> That sounds like trouble Master Nor. Are you saying that Timone was malfuntioning when it pridicted a meteor shower? Is so, that would conflict with what Master Tolark sensed ... It seems we have some more investigating to do. In any case, if you don't need the assistance of any of the other Masters that are with you, would you send them down as well please?




Nor replies, "Yes.   And, maybe not, after all, who says this 'whatever it is' is a meteor?   I  will pass the word."

Nor will step out of his ship again and let all and sundry know about what is happening/will happen meeting wise.  As he heads back in to help sort stuff out he also comms Sylara updating him as to the status on War Pig and the meeting as well as his intentions to try to sort things out on the War Pig first.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Jan 3, 2007)

Sylara takes a moment to right the fallen droid, "If you are able please follow me droid. Other wise please await my return with other instructors." Then he steps out of Master Raks ship and makes his way to the lift to join the meeting.  Master Nor, I'm not entirely sure what has happened to Master Rak's ship, but it is in dire condition. I'm not even sure how he managed to pilot the ship, let alone land in a storm. His main computer is off line, the power core is almost completely drained, and there is no life support to speak of. When you have a moment I would love to help you look more into the problems on his ship.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 4, 2007)

The broken droid follows Sylara, but slips and falls as it reaches the top of the rain-soaked access ramp to Rak's ship.  The droid squeals, tumbles down the ramp, and then slams into the landing pad with a thud and a splash.

By now, the unceasing rain has layered several inches of standing water across the surface of the landing area.  The broken droid, red and grey like its master's ship, twitches and squeals on its side, splashing frantically.  Sylara sets the droid upright again, and it slowly follows him back toward the _War Pig_.

Atharias frowns as the broken droid rolls into the sheltered area beneath Nor's ship.  Tersh and Milius stand nearby, their senses alert for any possible danger, while Nor and his students carefully search the his ship for any signs of tampering.  Although Rai and Tai insist that Bri only worked on Timone, and touched nothing else in the ship, Nor only feels safe enough to breathe a sigh of relief once the ship's integrity has confirmed.  The _War Pig_'s sensors are functioning normally, and detecting nothing unusual in orbit.

** * **​
Tolark's communicator bursts into life.  "Ma..er Tol..k?"  Jett's voice is hard to make out--static echos across the line.  "I've....Hale and Treela...the access tunnels..I...I've gotten everyone calmed down.  ...some sort of grey...all over the walls...hatch...to Deck Four seems to be stuck.  We're going to...the ladders up to...and see if we...out there."

Jilian stands up, brushing dust from her knees.  "I hope that they are safe, Master Tolark.  I apologize for my recent actions.  I am in control now, and ready to be of help."  Jilian bows slightly toward Tolark.

** * **​
Nor oganizes his students, giving them instructions to head down to Deck Twelve, and to take Pa'hu along with them.  Atharias paces, occasionally looking up at the sky.  He pays almost no attention whatsoever to the other instructors and the students, completely focused on whatever is happening above.  His brow is creased and his eyes are narrowed.

Tersh's communicator bursts into life.  "Hey, it's Magus.  I'm down here on the Deeprunner--uh, looks like most of the other students have arrived.  I got something kind of weird on the sensors, though."  Magus pauses for a couple of seconds.  "Uh, are there supposed to be any other ships down here with us?  'Cause I'm picking up three big shapes heading toward us.  I don't think Jodan has noticed.  He's too busy keeping everybody under control.  Is there something wrong with the atmosphere scrubbers?  It seems like everybody is acting, uh, weird."

** * **​
Aayla Youngblood meets Tyren as he exits the lift on Deck Twelve.  "Master Tyren, a few of the other students haven't shown up yet.  Should I go looking for them?"

[SBLOCK=Student Location Check]Treela Tolania - Access Shaft, Between Decks 3 & 4
Hale Bopptar - Access Shaft, Between Decks 3 & 4
Gimto Leepto - Deeprunner
Sol Reegient - Office of Sylara Musashi, Deck 7
Bri Tochiki - Deeprunner
Jett Ktrame - Access Shaft, Between Decks 3 & 4
Sevrina Orailus - Deeprunner
Siri Demona - Deeprunner
Aayla Youngblood - Corridor, Deck 12
Magus Irimore - Deeprunner
Verena Tochiki - Dormitory, Deck 5
Zeth Thek - Office of Sylara Musashi, Deck 7
Tisiliun - Meditation Hall, Deck 3
Jillian Cairne - Corridor, Deck 4
Tai Arnon - In Transit
Rai Arnon - In Transit
Kyra Vernt - Deeprunner
Derryl Vandenboom - In Transit
Threesa Reed - Deeprunner
Roos Feldmith - In Transit
Vassa - In Transit
Thorias Phildune - Deeprunner
Pa'hu Mor'ia - In Transit
Seitho Hesthin - Deeprunner
Meliah Once Born - Deeprunner
Der'oth Sandskein - Recreation Room, Deck 6[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Instructor Location Check]Sylara - Deck 0
Tolark - Corridor, Deck 4
Xual - Meditation Hall, Deck 3
Tyren - Corridor, Deck 12
Tersh - Deck 0
Nor - Deck 0
Atharias - Deck 0
Jodan - Deeprunner
Milius - Deck 0[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lantis (Jan 4, 2007)

Milius is a bit worried about Der'oth not having left the rec room on Deck 6. He will head there with Pa'hu with haste.

"Sorry about this side trip, young one. I fear there is something else amiss." Milius says, trying not to sound too ominous.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 5, 2007)

Tersh swears under his breath.
"That is a negative. Do not take any ship readings lightly. Strange things are going on and I beleive that the academy is in danger. I'll be there in a sec."

He turns to Verena, if she hasn't left yet.
"Forget what I said and follow me"

He then heads for the deeprunner.


----------



## pallandrome (Jan 5, 2007)

Tolark goes to the access hatch and tries to open it from his side. If that is unsuccessful, he will attempt to cut a hole large enough to crawl through. While doing this, he speaks to Jillian, "As I said, I suspect an exterior force is altering our emotions. Consider this an interesting foray into the dangers of losing control and leave it at that. Now head to the Deeprunner. I am not at all convinced that the threat is over."


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 6, 2007)

Tyren regards Master Sylara's padawan, stops,  and says ...

No, Miss Youngblood, as one of the senior students here I am going to need your assistance. There have been some strange things going on here. It seems something has been manipulating the emotions of some of the students. I intend to gather the students and lead them in a group meditation. I will need your leadership qualities and those of all the senior students who are present to complete this task. 

Without waiting for a response, Tyren begins to walk towards the Deeprunner, then looks to Aayla and says ... 

Come along, and tell me what has been going on down here while I've been gone.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmmm....It appears that two of our new students need to pick up their new supplies. I will check in on them to ensure that they don't get into any mischief. Than I shall attend the meeting directly after. Sylara heads for the lift and presses the button for the seventh level.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 8, 2007)

allpowerfulbob said:
			
		

> Hmmm....It appears that two of our new students need to pick up their new supplies. I will check in on them to ensure that they don't get into any mischief. Than I shall attend the meeting directly after. Sylara heads for the lift and presses the button for the seventh level.




Nor nods and says to Sylara and the remaining Jedi, "I will check out both droids and Master Rak's ship as well then.  I fear time may be far shorter than prefered.  I will look at both droids and see what I can do.  Then at Master Rak's ship.  Then I will see to bringing master Rak to the infirmery..."


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 9, 2007)

Master Atharias, deeply focused on attempting to feel the will of the Force, doesn't seem to notice as Sylara, Tersh, and Milius head for the lift.  It's several moments before he looks around, blinks several times, and then fixes his attention on Nor, busily examining Rak's broken droid.

"Instructor Nor?"  Atharias' voice seems weak, strained.  "What's our situation?  Are the students secure?"  The master's boots splash in the rapidly rising water covering the landing pad, and he looks down, surprised.  "This shouldn't be..why aren't the Academy's pumps clearing out this water?"

Before Nor has a chance to respond, a strange screeching noise cuts through the roar of the storm.  Atharias seems startled--his lightsaber is in his hands in an instant.  Raindrops sizzle against the white-hot energy blade.  "Nor!"

** * **​
Milius and Pa'Hu exit the lift on Deck six.  The hydraulics shudder as the lift starts up again, only to grind to a halt a few moments later, letting Sylara off on Deck seven.  Tersh and Verena are left alone on the lift as it begins grinding its way down to deck twelve.

Sylara rushes toward his office, only to find the soft grey door is sealed.  A light shines from beneath the door, and small shadows move back and forth.  Sylara quickly taps his access code into the keypad, only to be met with a frustrating beep as the door denies him entry.

Meanwhile, Milius and Pa'Hu rush toward the recreation center on deck six.  Der'oth sits in the center of the large white room, wrapped in wires and black tech--some sort of virtual simulator.  Der'oth is sweating heavily, his arms flailing.  He seems to be in a state of panic, too caught up in the simulation to seperate what's real from what isn't.

** * **​
The access hatch leading away from Deck four is stuck fast.  Tolark strains at it for a few moments, the shakes his head and reaches for his lightsaber.  Jilian steps a few paces back.

The lightsaber cuts through the thick pressure hatch slowly.  The corridor fills with heat as the metal buckles and melts.  A terrible stench wafts away from the hatch--something organic is burning on the other side.

** * **​


			
				Tyren said:
			
		

> "Come along, and tell me what has been going on down here while I've been gone."




Aayla lengthens her pace to catch up with Tyren's stride.  She twists the fingers of one hand through her hair nervously.  "Things...are somewhat tense down here, master.  The other students are oddly restless.  Bri brought an armload of training sabers down here, under Master Sylara's orders supposedly, and the students got at them while Jodan was distracted...  Anyway, we had a minor injury.  Kyra was hurt, but Meliah is tending to her.  Jodan took the sabers away, but he's had a hard time keeping things under control."  The scorn in Aayla's voice betrays her bitterness towards Jodan--the emotion is surpising, and the feel of it leaves Tyren unsettled.

As Tyren and Aayla enter the Deeprunner, Magus waves excitedly at them from the pilot's seat.  "Heya!  These things are gettin' closer, look," he says, flicking a few keys and bringing the ship's radar to life on the main screen.  The Deeprunner shows as a red blob in the middle of the screen, the academy looming grey and green above it.  Near the bottom of the screen, two black blobs, each as large as the Deeprunner, are moving slowly upwards.  A third black blob is much closer, almost overlapping the glyph indicating the Deeprunner's position.  "What the heck are tho--"  Magus is cut off as something slams into the Deeprunner, causing both it and the Academy to shake violently.  The students aboard the Deeprunner tumble to the floor, crying out fearfully.

** * **​
Somewhere between decks ten and elven, the lift suddenly comes to a halt.  The lights flicker, and Verena is tossed to the floor by the force of whatever it is that just struck the Academy, landing at Tersh's feet.

** * **​
Jilian screams as the Academy shakes.  The partially melted hatch, hanging from a single hinge, falls into the access tunnel, tumbling downward into the darkness.  The tube's walls are damp, the air inside is moist, and some sort of grey slime coats the walls in uneven patches.  From a floor above, Tolark can hear Hale and Treela  calling out for help.

** * **​
Der'oth comes crashing to the floor as the academy shakes, still tangled in wires.  As Milius steps forward, Pa'Hu puts a hand on his arm.  "is it safe?"

** * **​
The storm overhead continues to rumble as the Academy shakes.  Atharias and Nor both keep their balance, though Timone squeals and nearly tips over into the water.  Atharias stares out into the blackness and rain, his four green eyes suddenly blazing with fierceness.  "I have been blind..." he whispers, sadness tinging his tired voice.  "Nor, forgive me.  I did not want to believe it.  But there is a traitor within the Academy, and we are under assault."

In the darkness beyond the square of light beneath Nor's ship, something moves.  The horrible screech echoes through the air once again, the sound of a beast in pain.  Atharias spins, trying to get a fix on the sound despite the distractions of the thunder and rain.  "May the Force help us, Instructor.  I fear we will not all survive this night."

** * **​


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 9, 2007)

Recovering from the blow, Tyren stands and helps Aayla up as he says to her ... Stay near me at all times as you would Master Sylara; until we find him, you will obey me as you would him. 

Tyren's face hardens as he yells over the cries of the students ...

Get up and listen! We are Jedi! We are strong! And we are many! Listen to your masters and let the Force guide you. Go to Master Atharias' chambers now. Help your friends, leave no one. 

As the students evacuate, Tyren finds Kyra, picks her up and looks to Aayla and says ...

Wait on the outside of the DeepRunner for the last one to leave. Once everyone is out, seal the doors and meet me at Master Atharias' chambers 

Tyren then heads for Master Atharias' chambers then looks towards Master Jodan and says ... 

Once we get there, seal the doors and get them all ordered, quiet, and in formation. Seat any able padawan near the door, just in case. Have those who know how, including yourself, use their Force Stealth ability. After that Meditate in silence on the current will of the force. May be Force be with us all, Jodan

Once in Master Atharias' chambers Tyren will hand Kyra over to Meliah once more, then open his communicator to all masters ...

Something ... powerful ... has attacked the Deeprunner. Assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 9, 2007)

Tersh leans down and helps Verena up. 
"Are you okay?"
After helping her up, he looks around.

OOC: 
The lift stopped prematurely?


----------



## pallandrome (Jan 9, 2007)

Tolark ducks through the burning opening, careful of the molten edges, and then beckons Jilian to follow. He shuts off his blade, and quickly proceeds upwards, staying clear of the odd gray substance wherever possible.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Jan 9, 2007)

After righting himself and fearing that the young students might be injured Sylara reaches out for the force to see if the children are on the other side of the door and what their condition is.

OOC:
[sblock]see force roll= 11. http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py?u=Sylara+Musashi&r=1&d=1d20+8&n=&a=Roll+the+dice[/sblock]

If the children are not on the other side of the door, Sylara will use his light saber to cut a hole through the door and gain entrance to his office.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 9, 2007)

Tersh quickly checks the lift controls.  A green emergency light is blinking, and the lift doesn't start moving again, no matter which buttons Tersh presses.  It seems as though the lift has somehow gotten stuck in place, roughly a level and a half from Tersh and Verena's destination.

When Tersh holds out a hand to help Verena up, she clutches to it gratefully.  She holds fast to Tersh's side, vibrating with fear.

Meanwhile, Sylara reaches out through the force, pressing one hand to his office door and closing his eyes.  But his effort proves fruitless: some sort of odd resistance blocks his senses.  As he concentrates, Sylara can just make out a very quiet voice.  Someone seems to be weakly calling for help.

Far above, Tolark grabs the access tunnel ladder and begins climbing upward.  A few moments later, he finds Jett, moaning in pain.  He appears to have fallen backward off the ladder when the Academy was struck, catching his ankle in the rungs and roughly twisting it.  His face and back are covered with grey sludge from where he brushed against the tube walls.  It doesn't look as though he'll be able to climb anywhere by himself.

Just above Jett, Hale and Treela cling to the ladder, obviously frightened and unsure what to do next.


----------



## pallandrome (Jan 9, 2007)

Tolark quickly tears a swatch of cloth from his robes and wipes the gunk away Jett's skin, careful not to get any on him. "Jilian, help Jett climb. we must to what we can to get out of this stairwell." He turns to his two students above, "Hale, Treela, proceed upwards carefully. If you see anything strange..." Tolark pauses, and glances at the bizarre grey goo "...strangER, then pause and let me get in front of you. If I tell you to retreat, use your sabers to cut through the door to the deck below." Tolark steadies Jett, and moves up past Hale and Treela, squeezing their shoulders as he passes. Togeather, they move up the stairs, towards the surface.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 9, 2007)

Tersh looks around for a ventilation shaft, then looks down at Verena. Noticing her clinginess, he whispers softly.
"It's okay Verena. Be strong. Remember the Code."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 9, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> The storm overhead continues to rumble as the Academy shakes.  Atharias and Nor both keep their balance, though Timone squeals and nearly tips over into the water.  Atharias stares out into the blackness and rain, his four green eyes suddenly blazing with fierceness.  "II have been blind..." he whispers, sadness tinging his tired voice.  "Nor, forgive me.  I did not want to believe it.  But there is a traitor within the Academy, and we are under assault."
> 
> In the darkness beyond the square of light beneath Nor's ship, something moves.  The horrible screech echoes through the air once again, the sound of a beast in pain.  Atharias spins, trying to get a fix on the sound despite the distractions of the thunder and rain.  "May the Force help us, Instructor.  I fear we will not all survive this night."




As the platform shakes Nor quips more to himself than anyone else , "My horoscope for today said absolutely nothing about any of this.  Where do I complain?" 

Nor yells at Timone and Rak's Droid to get in the War Pig.  He says to Atharias, "Come with me Master Atharias!  Whatever it is likely big enough to be tipping the platform.  We might need a bit more than a light saber for that, and I know just where to get it."  

Nor hurries/helps the robots up into the War Pig and tries to lead Atharias as well.  All the while asking, "Oh, and pardon me, but whose the traitor?  More than one of us should know, just in case. . ."

If he goes along with Nor then, given the Pig is already powered up (mostly), hurry and shut the gang way and raise shields while Atharis and/or Timone powers (if needed) the engines.  Next, lift 30 or so feet up.  Turn on all exterior spot lights and so on to see what we can see.  Nor is hoping to scare/drive/Jedi mind trick it off without having to pot shot it...

If Atharias stays down below, trying to do something heroic/stupid Nor says, 'Please Master.  There is no need.  We must secure the ships in case the university faculty and the students need evacuated."  he will still have Timone and Rak's droid power the shields and engines while he stands defensively with Atharias, light saber out and an action readied to Jedi Mind Trick the critter with the instrucion to, "Go accross the sea and find a new happy home."


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 13, 2007)

The _War Pig_ lifts off, vibrating slightly in the turbulent atmosphere.  Atharias and Nor stare at the screens as the ship's lights sweep across the surface of the landing area.  "I'm sorry, Nor, but I don't know who the traitor might be.  _Someone_ must be working against us from the inside, though--someone who gave Bri the idea to alter your droid's programming, and at just the right moment to distract us from the rising emotional instability among the students.  It gave our enemy enough time to move into position, while keeping us off-balance and confused."

"Wait!  Look there!"  The lights show a small round access hatch, which shakes violently for a moment before flying open.  Tolark leaps out of the hatch, lightsaber blazing, senses alert.  Just behind him, a black, oily, tentacled creature is slowly pulling itself out of the water and onto the landing pad, screeching in near-mindless pain as the  lack of pressure causes its body to suffer terrible injuries, opening bright bloody wounds across its dark skin.

Tolark looks down into the hatch in front of him, where Hale, Treela, and Jett are all cringing in fear.  "What should we do, master?", Jett asks, still cringing in pain from his twisted ankle.  Just beyond the hatch, no more than ten meters from where Tolark stands, the black squid-like creature, nearly twice Tolark's height, looms threateningly out of the darkness.

"There's more of them, Nor," Atharias says, indicating several of ship's visual screens.  There of four of the creatures in total, roughly one on each side of the landing area.  "Something is driving them...filling them with such rage that they are quite literally killing themselves to get at us."

** * **​
Tersh carefully removes the emergency panel on the roof of the lift, then reaches down and helps Verena up.  An override switch opens the lift doors to deck eleven--once on the other side, Tersh begins working on the lift's main controls, trying to establish the cause of the problem.

Before he has a chance to set things right, Verena timidly pulls at Tersh's sleeve.  "Master?  Isn't Deck Eleven supposed to be sealed...should that door be open?"  The lift on deck eleven opens onto a short, featureless hallway, at the other end of which is a heavy metal door, usually closed and locked.  At the moment, however, it stands slightly ajar, a soft orange light leaking around the edges.

** * **​
Sylara slices open the door to his office with ease, deactivating his saber as the scarred hunk of metal crashes onto the floor.  On the other side of the office is Sylara's storage room, where racks of dealy weapons await their eventual use.  Two small bodies lie on the floor.  Sol is on his back, his eyes rolled into his head, twitching slightly.  Zeth is next to him, his skin pale, his breathing shallow.  Zeth appears to be the one calling for help, but is so weak that he can barely do more than whisper.

** * **​
After a few minutes, Tyren has managed to bring all of the students into Atharias' chambers.    Emotions are still running strong, leaving Jodan and Tyren with their hands full trying to keep order.  Jodan glances over to Tyren, worry lines etched into his face.  "What of the other instructors, Tyren?  Have any responded to your call?"

Before Tyren can respond, however, the large creature beneath the Academy slams into the Deeprunner, sending shudders up the entire structure.

[SBLOCK=OOC (All)]Eveyone needs to make a Balance check (DC 10) or fall prone as the Academy is shaken once again.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC (Sylara)]As you enter your office, you feel as though something is draining the life from you. Please make a Willl saving throw to resist.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC (Nor and Tolark]You are now in combat.  I'll forego Initiative rolls--assume the squid creatures are so slow that they automatically act last.  One of them is within striking distance of Tolark, but the others are quite some distance away (and at the speed they move, are not currently a threat.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lantis (Jan 13, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Milius and Pa'Hu exit the lift on Deck six.  The hydraulics shudder as the lift starts up again, only to grind to a halt a few moments later, letting Sylara off on Deck seven.  Tersh and Verena are left alone on the lift as it begins grinding its way down to deck twelve.
> 
> Sylara rushes toward his office, only to find the soft grey door is sealed.  A light shines from beneath the door, and small shadows move back and forth.  Sylara quickly taps his access code into the keypad, only to be met with a frustrating beep as the door denies him entry.
> 
> ...



Milius approaches Deroth, trying to remove the wires. 

"Der'oth! Der'oth, snap out of it! We have to go! Pa'hu, help get these wires off. We'll carry him if we have to."

Milius will continue to do all he can to remove wires and awaken the seizuring student.

[SBLOCK] My balance roll is... 22 after modifiers, natural 20
1d20=20 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Jan 13, 2007)

OOC: Balance Check
[sblock] 21 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=823240[/sblock]

OOC: Will Save
[sblock]24 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=823243[/sblock]

Zeth, can you move? Get out of my office immediately, I will remove Sol and I will do what I can for him.

If Zeth is able to move on his own, Sylara will grab Sol and drag him out of the office. If not Sylara will grab both young children and remove them quickly. 

Once Sol is safe, Sylara will attempt to heal other on him. After healing him he will also attempt to determine what is affecting the force and use a force point to boost his check. (Sorry guys, tons of dice rolling here. Chris, I think this is 2d6 for Sylara's level, but please let me know if I'm wrong.)

OOC: Heal Other
[sblock]20 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=823245[/sblock]

OOC: See Force
[sblock]37 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=823246[/sblock]


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 13, 2007)

As the academy rocks once again, Tyren maintains his balance.
[sblock]Balance Check = 1d20+8->[6,8] = (14) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=823380[/sblock]

Tyren looks to Master Jodan and says ... No, Master Jodan, not directly, but I'm sure they will come. Calm yourself, the students can sense your emotions.

Tyren then addresses Aayla ... Miss Youngblood, watch the door and do not participate in the meditation. Wait for me, and be ready for anything.

Tyren then walks to the front of the students and commands them to get in formation. Once this is done, he says ... Everyone who is wearing one, remove your cloak, and pass them to the end of the rows. Tyren then removes his cloak and passes it as well. Master Jodan, Magus, please use the cloaks to cover these transparent walls. Tyren looks over all of the students here with him. 

It would not take a Jedi to realize that you are afraid. What are you afraid of? Without waiting for an answer Tyren continues ... You don't know. Yes, we are under attack, and so it is natural to feel some degree of fear, but you musn't let it rule you. I want you all to sit now. Take a moment to feel the force ... gain Control of yourselves once again. Tyren will remain standing and wait a few moments as they (hopefully) do as he has asked; then continue ... Now, I want you all to imagine yourselves standing in a shallow pond. The water is perfectly still. The water is the Force ... and when a Jedi uses the Force, he sends ripples across the surface of the water. These ripples can be detected by others who would care to see them. A place like this Jedi Academy sends out, not ripples, but waves. It was only a matter of time before someone or something would detect us here. What we must do now is calm ourselves ... stop making your ripples, because once you can do that, you will be harder to detect. You will use your Force Stealth abilities, you will hide here from whatever has come. And as you do this, have confidence that the Force is your ally. Have confidence that your masters will protect you from the enemies that have come. Be strong, and let the Force be with you.

Hopefully by this time Magus and Master Jodan have finished. Tyren says ... Magus, Gimto, and Threesa. As senior students, I want you to assist Master Jodan and myself in keeping the situation here in order.

If there is a control panel in the room Tyren will whisper to Gimto ... Mister Leepto, if you can, find a route that will block us from the Deeprunner, but still allow a way to escape, be it the lift or any access shaft. An access shaft would be better because we wouldn't have to wait. I need your technical expertise, therefore, you will be coming with me. You may now consider yourself a padawan. 

Tyren then moves Master Jodan away from the students and whispers to him ... Master Jodan, do your best to keep things in order here. I'm taking Miss Youngblood and Mister Leepto,  we are going to see if we can find a way to stop these things. If we fail, we will try to draw the enemy away from here. Make sure that you and Magus use your Force Stealth abilities. Stay as silent as you can and keep using Force Stealth as often as you need to. Do not fear, my friend, I'm sure more of our fellow instructors are coming.

Tyren will then look to Aayla and Gimto and say ... Come along. Then, while the other students meditate,  Tyren will leave, and then opens his communicator to the other instructors ... Something keeps slamming into the Deeprunner. I'm taking Miss Youngblood and Mister Leepto to investigate it. Master Jodan is waiting with most of the students at Master Atharias' chambers. We could use any support you can give.

If Gimto found a route that has a possible escape, he will have Gimto lead us there first. Then we will visit the Deeprunner again.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 14, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> The _War Pig_ lifts off, vibrating slightly in the turbulent atmosphere.  Atharias and Nor stare at the screens as the ship's lights sweep across the surface of the landing area.  "I'm sorry, Nor, but I don't know who the traitor might be.  _Someone_ must be working against us from the inside, though--someone who gave Bri the idea to alter your droid's programming, and at just the right moment to distract us from the rising emotional instability among the students.  It gave our enemy enough time to move into position, while keeping us off-balance and confused.




As the War pig lifts, Nor takes a swig from the flask at his command chair's side, all the while taking in what Atharias has to say.  Finally he offers, "Well, yet another mystery following me around then.  I collect them.  Although, I would not just yet rule out some odd sort of external influence instead of a traitor."   And, then offers Atharias a sip from his flask too, along with the warning, "It will peel residue off the hyperdrive, which is its second use. . . .", before putting it away.  

As soon as the light reveals the opening hatch, Nor makes to move the War Pig toward the emerging Jedi ready to rescue them, but stops when Atharias points out the gaint squidlike being about to attack them from behind.  

Nor broadcasts to all instructors, "Something is driving giant squidlike creatures to attack us, I hope you all like to eat Kalmari.  That may not be the only assailents."  Nor looks at the one close to Tolark and his students and offers Atharias, "I won't have time to try anything peaceable with that squid..."  After which he comms Tolark saying, "War Pig here.  Duck back down for a milisec, we got it. . ."  

If Tolark does that, then he will manouver for a horizontal shot that won't hit the landing pad if he misses.  And then engage it with the WP's TurboQuadLaser, as long as he does not risk hitting Jedi.  And, if it Atharias or Tylar says anything about the concealed capital scale weapon, he offers back with a grin and obvious mock indignation, "Well.  It is not called the Peace Pig now is it?"

If Tolark does not duck back down, that is more problematic.  Nor will maneouver for an enfilading shot that both protects Tolark and will avoid the landing pad if he misses.  But if he does not feel his gunnery skills can generate that, then the only thing he will reveal and shoot off is his mouth (not on comms) in frustration, "Bloody double damned Jedi arrogence...  Get out of the line of fire will you."

OOC:

Turret 1x TurboQuadLaser 6d10x5, +4 targeting computer, +2 from ship size, +2 piloting synergy bonus, +11 AB for +19 total AB


----------



## pallandrome (Jan 14, 2007)

OOC: My attempt to remain standing is laughable unsuccessful  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=824603]1d20=4

The shuddering academy drives Tolarks feet out from under him as the monster slowly approaches. Tolark is about to rise and defend himself when he hears master Nor's request that he remain on the floor. "Stay down, my students, and help me thrust the creature back." he says, as he gathers the force within himself.

As soon as he feels the power swell, he slams it into the approaching monster, attempting to drive it back...

OOC: Force Strike (Push varient) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=824616]1d20+17=29 ...Which brings us to the question, are we using the rules, post Errata? Check http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/swrpgrcrerrata where it lists changes on page 88. If so, I have shoved it back 6 meters, and done 3d4+2 on a failed save, plus another 1d6 if it hits a bulkhead or anything by being shoved backwards.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 14, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> OOC: My attempt to remain standing is laughable unsuccessful  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=824603]1d20=4
> 
> The shuddering academy drives Tolarks feet out from under him as the monster slowly approaches. Tolark is about to rise and defend himself when he hears master Nor's request that he remain on the floor. "Stay down, my students, and help me thrust the creature back." he says, as he gathers the force within himself.
> 
> As soon as he feels the power swell, he slams it into the approaching monster, attempting to drive it back...




Okay, seeing Tolark drop down (intentionally or otherwise), Nor goes for the shot on the squid using his daily luck roll if he misses (almost forgot that eh?)


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 15, 2007)

OOC:
Balance: 15 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=825759

IC: Tersh will grab Verena around the waste to keep her form falling if he needs to. He will then proceed through the door while checking if his communicator works. If it does, he will say "Deck eleven is open for some reason. Checking it out."


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 17, 2007)

Tolark, caught off-guard by both the excessive amount of water on the deck and the Academy's sudden instability, falls backward.  The oily squid-like thing lunges toward him, but the instructor calmly gathers his power and unleashes it, launching the creature several meters into the air.

Aboard the _War Pig_, Nor waits for the perfect moment, relaxing his senses and letting the Force help him take aim.  As the creature flies up into the air, Nor flicks the trigger--and the tentacled beast explodes, sending gore and chunks of rubbery flesh flying everywhere.

"An excellent shot, Instructor," Atharias says, placing his hand on Nor's shoulder.  "I must admit I wasn't aware your ship carried such weaponry."



			
				Nor said:
			
		

> "Well. It is not called the Peace Pig now is it?"




"I see."  Much to Nor's surprise, the old master actually smiles slightly.  "Obviously, I should have taken that into consideration."

On his screens, Nor can see that there are still three other creatures climbing onto the landing pad.  But as the area is quite large, each of the three are still quite some distance away from recently opened access hatch.  At the speed at which the pained creatures are moving, it will take them quite some time to reach Tolark's position, leaving the instructor and his students quite safe--for the moment.



			
				Tersh said:
			
		

> "Deck...en is op...some reason.  Check...out."




"What was that?  Nor, did you happen to catch that message?  We seem to be getting some sort of interference."  Leaning forward, Atharias addresses the ship's communication system.  "Instructor Tersh?  Your last message was cut off.  Please repeat."

** * **​
Deck eleven appears to be some sort of massive storeroom.  A labyrinth of huge crates fill the entire warehouse-sized area, each carefully labeled: "*Naveion System Archeological Survey*".  Everything is dated, as well, and it seems as though whatever is in the crates was boxed up and placed here at about the same time the Academy was founded.

"Archeological?  But Master Tersh, I thought that Naveion had been an uninhabited system.  According to our history lessons, no other intelligent life has ever lived here..."  Verena seems confused, and more than a little frightened, but before Tersh has a chance to respond, his communicator suddenly starts squawking.

"...tor Tersh?  ...... cut off. ...please."

As Tersh ponders the meaning of Master Atharias' communication, he suddenly notices, out of the corner of his eye, the source of the orange light.  One of the Academy's portable worklights lies on the floor, next to a grey crate which has been inexpertly forced open.  An handful of strange black lightsabers lie next to the crate, one of which has been crudely dissected.   Its circuitry is alien and bizarre, and it appears that its focusing crystal has been removed.

** * **​


			
				Sylara said:
			
		

> "Zeth, can you move? Get out of my office immediately, I will remove Sol and I will do what I can for him."




A little bit of light seems to come into Zeth's eyes, and he nods weakly.  He crawls toward the corridor as Sylara scoops up Sol.  The human child has gone completely limp.

Whatever it is that tried to drain Sylara's strength (and had appearantly drained almost all of the life from Zeth) is clearly emmanating from Sol's fragile body.  At first, Sylara attempts to tap into the force to heal Sol, but is dismayed when he discovers that the child doesn't appear to be actually hurt.  Digging deeper, probing with all of the senses Master Atharias tought him, Sylara urgently tries to figure out exaclty what has gone wrong.

Sylara gasps in shock.  Something is literally destroying the Force itself!  Something is gnawing and ripping away, tearing great wounds in the fabric of the Force.  Something is using Sol as a conduit, reaching through him and draining away all life it comes in contact with.

And whatever it is, it's getting stronger, growing larger by the moment...

** * **​
Atharias' chambers are dark and quiet now.  Even the breathing of the students is barely noticeable.  Gimto meddles with the control panel for a few moments, then waves Master Tyren over.  "Okay, the access hatch should be easy to reach--it's at the opposite end of the corridor from the lift," he whispers.  "Both the lift and the access hatch are easy for us  to reach without coming anywhere close to the Deeprunner, which is anchored sort of down and to the side of the rest of this deck."  As he speaks, Gimto points to the panel's screen, indicating the deck's layout on a small map.  "But the lift appears to be off-line, master.  I'm getting an error reading--I think it's stuck just a level or two above us."

"Well, at least we have the access tubes."  But Aayla's optimism is misplaced.  The hatch leading into the access tube is stuck fast--almost as though something on the other side was holding it shut.

"With no lift and no way to get into the access tunnels..."  Gimto gulps, "...then we're _trapped_ down here!"

** * **​
Milius stuggles with Der'oth while little Pa'hu rushes over to the simulator's control panel.  A moment later, the machine has been switched off.  Der'oth's eyes flicker for a moment as his sensory equipment is removed.  His heart is beating incredibly fast and his eyes are wide--he seems to be in the grips of pure terror.  As soon as he is fully disconnected, he gratefully faints into Milius's arms.

Pa'hu looks up at Master Milius, and then at the program disc in her hand.  "that's really weird 'cause i don't know why an _astronomy_ program is supposed to be scary..."


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 17, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "...tor Tersh?  ...... cut off. ...please.




"Shi*t! Damn communicator is malfunctioning. Must be some kind of interferance." Tersh looks at the communicator and puts in another message. "Seems to be some interferance. Waste of time to send this to you."




			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Archeological? But Master Tersh, I thought that Naveion had been an uninhabited system. According to our history lessons, no other intelligent life has ever lived here..."




'That's what I thought too... that's why I taught it to you. Either we didn't know, quite unlikely seeing this stuff, or somebody's been lying to us. To me. Master Atharius has much to answer for."
He looks at the alien lightsabers. He sifts through, looknig for anything else of note. He will also try and open the other boxes, looking for a crowbar. 
OOC: Search Check
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=828893
Got a ten.
IC: If he can't find a crowbar, he will attempt to crack one open with a well-placed jab, trying to get at the hinges and not damage what's inside. He will ask for Verena's lightsaber if that doesn't work.


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you. You've done a fine job so far Mister Leepto. Tyren says as he considers this situation. Give me a moment, padawans, and be ready to act if you should need to.

Then, closing his eyes, Tyren stretches out his Senses ... he opens his eyes, but what he sees is not the same ... he still stands in the same place, but here he sees only the Force, moving and flowing and binding all the things around him together ... looking to where the padawans were, he now only sees two brightly shining auras ... moving his vision away from them, he then looks towards the access hatch ... as he looks _at_ it he soon finds himself looking _through_ it ... 

[sblock]Tyren uses the Force Technique, Sense Surrondings, found on page 29 of The Power of the Jedi Sourcebook. He expends 2 Vitality Points to see past the door of the access hatch to see what, if anything, is inside.[/sblock]

If nothing is behind the door: Tyren says ... Open it, Miss Youngblood.

If there is something alive and seemingly intelligent behind the door: Tyren commands ... Open this door and Identify yourself now!

If there is something obviously hostile behind the door: Tyren draws his lightsaber, extends its silver blade and attacks, thrusting straight through the door.

[sblock]1d20+16-> [10,16] = (*26*) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=828958[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 17, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "An excellent shot, Instructor," Atharias says, placing his hand on Nor's shoulder.  "I must admit I wasn't aware your ship carried such weaponry."
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## pallandrome (Jan 17, 2007)

Tolark sits up on the deck, soaked to the bone, and covered in slime. He sighs.

"Gather close. We should be able to hold out with little difficulty with the war pigs help."

He looks up at the flying vessel and point two fingers into the air, then at the nearest two slime monsters, then at the War Pig. After a moments delay, he points a single finger into the air, points at himself, indicates the further slime monster, and then himself.

Hoping Nor understood the message, he closes his eyes and concentrates on the monster he has chosen as his own target, attempting to feel it's mind with his own, hoping to see things as it sees, and knows what it knows...

OOC:Telepathy on the slime monster to understand what it is, and if it is a sentient creature. If it IS sentient I'll try to figure out what has motivated this incursion. I'll blow a light side point to help power this. I've normally got a +6 on the roll.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 17, 2007)

Tersh and Verena tear open a few crates.  Most of them contain what appear to be pieces of alien artwork, mostly strange abstract sculptures comprised of spheres and ovals.  A few crates contain examples of alien technology, all black and featureless like the lightsabers.  Nothing has any sort of color whatsoever--all of the alien artifacts are either grey or black.

The lightsabers--if that _is_ what they are--have no obvious controls, no clear way to activate or deactivate them.

Unfortunately, Tersh isn't able to make much sense of the objects.  The crates are organized and labeled in a strange fashion--most of the notations and symbols are confusing, seemingly random.

** * **​
"What is he doing?"

"Shh...Master Tyren needs to concentarate, Gimto.  He's trying to see beyond the wall, to tell why the hatch is stuck."  Aayla puts an arm around Gimto's shoulders, leading him a few yards back down the corridor.  "Let's just give him a little room--it shouldn't take more than a moment."

For a split second, Tyren's power falters as the same odd resistance he felt before presses down on him.  Then everything seems to straighten itself out, and he begins to clearly see through the Force.  There _is_...something on the other side of the hatch, something alive, but it's a simple, almost crude sort of organism, akin to a fungus or slime.  It's growing rapidly, despite having no obvious source of nourishment, and seems to have pressed itself into just about every possible crack, literally gluing the hatch stuck.

Once he he has established that the organisim on the other side is neither dangerous nor intelligent, Tyren activates his lightsaber and begins melting away the bulkhead.

The severed hatch falls free and tumbles a couple of feet to the ground where it hits another severed hatch.  Slimy patches of grey ooze coat the walls of the access tube, likely sealing the hatches on every level--it would appear that someone above Tyren had to also cut through a hatch, letting it fall all the way to the bottom.

Judging from the amount of water rushing down the side of the tube, the uppermost hatch must be open and letting in the rain.

** * **​
Nor runs a quick sensor check, looking specifically for forms of harmless radiation that the _War Pig_'s scanners wouldn't normally issue an alert about.  After a couple of seconds, he finds it: a huge surge what appears to be charged neutrino particles.  The waves aren't harmful to living things, but they are unusually excessive.  After a few moments of processing, the confused computer suggests that it might be sunspot activity.

Whatever the source of the jamming, natural or not, the computer is certain that it's coming from off-planet.  The next part is a little tricker--Nor begins adjusting to a series of different frequencies, looking for something that won't be hampered by the radiation.  Luckily, it doesn't take long for him to hit a frequency that seems to work.

Everyone on the station hears Nor's broadcast clearly:



			
				Nor said:
			
		

> "This is Nor and Atharias in the War Pig. Something is driving giant squid things to attack us. There are four, no make that now three, on deck and I will attempt to drive them off. Something is jamming even short range communications but I think I have a workaround on our sending end at least."




[SBLOCK=OOC (Nor)]Computer Use check to operate ship's scanners. (1d20+10=28)  You seem to have picked up all available information--not that there was a lot of it, unfortunately.  You do have two-way communication now (the personal comlinks of the other instructors will auto adjust to your new frequency).[/SBLOCK]

** * **​
Tolark's students huddle close together, shivering in the rain.  The storm's intensity has not slackened in the slightest--visibility is next to nothing.  Through the Force, though, Tolark can vaguely sense the location of the other creatures Nor mention--if only because each of them seems to be at the center of a disturbing wound in the Force.

Tolark's brief attempt to contact the creature is disheartening.  They are not intelligent, nor are they normally hostile, being herbivores by nature.  But some horrible menace has twisted their minds near to the breaking point, driving them into a berserk, suicidal fury.

The beasts have only the crudest awareness of their surroundings, but Tolark is able to sense one clear thought motivating them: an overwhelming desire to stop "the Noise".

** * **​
Once he has set the computer system to rights, Nor attempts to reach out to the creatures' minds, to implant the suggestion that they turn aside.  Much to his dismay, however, he discovers that the squid things have very little mind to speak of--they are being overwhelmed by sheer instinct and rage, a primal force too powerful to simply bat aside.

While Nor is concentrating, Master Atharias looks over the screens, adjusting the ship's external cameras to get a broader view around the Academy.  "Nor," Atharias gasps, shocked, "...this may be a much bigger problem than we thought."

All around the Academy, thousands of feet in all directions, the dark ocean teems with life: several hundred of the squid-like creatures, surrounding the Academy, slowly and painfully making their way closer...


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Jan 17, 2007)

Hearing Nor's message Syalara contacts master Atharias."Master, Something is terribly wrong with Sol, he appears to be the source of this wound in the force. I am going to make my way to level 2 and the hospital and learn as much as I can." Then switching off his communicator and turning to Zeth, Zeth, I need you to be strong now. Allow the force to guide your actions and come with me. The way will be dangerous, but do not fear I will protect you no matter what."

Sylara will then head back into his office to find something to make a sling out of so he can carry Sol on his back as he makes the long climb up the shaft to deck 2. If Zeth is not strong enough to move himself, Sylara will search for a suitable sling to carry both young students.

After finding that Sylara will cut the door to the elevator shaft open and begin climbing. If it would be faster, he will climb up one level and take a short cut through the training halls and once again cut his way back into the elevator shaft to make the final one story climb to level 2.

Sylara has no medical skills, but I assume the hospital has a droid or is automated enough to search Sol's body for any foreign material.

Let me know if you need me to make a strength check to carry one or both boys up the shaft. As well if he needs to Syalara will make an enhance ability check to raise his strength, and here is a climb roll as well.

OOC: Enhance Ability
[sblock]result 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=829141 I believe that gives me a +6 or +8 to my strength, not 100% though.[/sblock]

OOC: Climb Check + force point (hey we're all gonna die someday, can't take 'em with us.)
[sblock]result 27 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=829142[/sblock]


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 17, 2007)

Tersh scowls. "Verena, please look for another way out of here. I would like to join the battle and help out if I can." He then takes on the the foreign lightsabers and sticks it in his belt. "Somebody, maybe Nor, might know more about these."
He then helps Verena look for anyway out. 
OOC:
You can rolll this search check, as this is a tad bit mroe important for me not to see the roll. +1 modifier due to int.
IC:
He strikes up a conversation with Verena while they look around. 
"So tell me, Verena.... what do you think of these startling turn of events. It's all happened so fast, I really don't understand it. I don't think it's a military operation, at least not a well-thought-out one. If I was invading this academy, I'd wait until Master Artharius had left, thus leaving the academy without leadership." He scowls. "Not that Master Artharius has really been leading right now, I think he's still in shock. Tolark and the others seem to be getting their hands into things. And I'm stuck in here." He grins at Verena. "At least I have some company, and one of my finest students no less!"


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 17, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> While Nor is concentrating, Master Atharias looks over the screens, adjusting the ship's external cameras to get a broader view around the Academy.  "Nor," Atharias gasps, shocked, "...this may be a much bigger problem than we thought."
> 
> All around the Academy, thousands of feet in all directions, the dark ocean teems with life: several hundred of the squid-like creatures, surrounding the Academy, slowly and painfully making their way closer...




Nor quips back to Atharias with a grin, "Problem?  No way!  Thats the biggest all you can eat seafood buffet I have ever seen.  Sure the variety is a bit lacking, and the food looks like it wants to eat back, but its definitely fresh, so who's complaining?"   With that Nor takes another shot from his flask, while he shakes his head ruefully as if not sure he is seeing what he is actually seeing.



			
				allpowerfulbob said:
			
		

> Hearing Nor's message Syalara contacts master Atharias."Master, Something is terribly wrong with Sol, he appears to be the source of this wound in the force. I am going to make my way to level 2 and the hospital and learn as much as I can."




  Nor looks at Atharias as if for permission, and then replies to all instructors, "I tried using the force to suggest the squid leave.  I was not successful.  I did learn they are being drawn to the source of a disturbance, and it is hurting them, which is why they are trying to swarm and destroy it.  That disturbance almost certainly is in the Academy somewhere."

  "On a second look, we now see hundreds of these squid like beings swarming closer to the Academy.  We need to stop or shield this broadcasting of what ever it is if we can.  If its from Sol, and we can't damp it, or quickly fix him...  Well, one possiblity is to bring him on the Pig along with the med droid, then I fly away for a bit..  The critters should follow and give us some time to start sorting this out."

  "Also, it may sound funny, but if someone could talk to Bri about his modifiying Timone with some strange black crystal, and where it came from, it is important.  I have a feeling that it is all tied into what is going on here."

   "Oh.  And maybe all the instructors could give a sit rep as we can now communicate again.  Over."

Nor then keys Tolark and comms, "I think you want me to toast two eh?"  If so he will manouver and shoot the two indicated.  Again trying to bring the War Pig as close to the deck as he can.  Landed, if needed, so that he can take horizontal shots and not damage the platform.  Use his re-roll as required.


----------



## pallandrome (Jan 17, 2007)

Tolarks eyes flash open as he thumbs his comm to all channels, "See if you can keep the creatures off the academy. I'm going to Sol to see if I can put a stop to this."

Tolark turns to the four students that followed him up the shaft. "Stay togeather and stay up here. Don't kill the creatures if you can avoid it, but don't take any risks you don't have to. I should be back soon. Treela is in charge." With that, Tolark sprints towards the hatch, dodging the creatures when he can. He heads down to the second level, intent on using his powers to cut the childs access to the force as much as possible...


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Does Tersh hear Nor's broadcast clearly?


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 17, 2007)

allpowerfulbob said:
			
		

> Sylara will cut the door to the elevator shaft open and begin climbing.




Flinching, Tyren loses his concentration and returns to his normal sight due to the heavy door that rushes to the floor near him. He looks up to see who is in the shaft but cannot make out who it is, only the figure of a man. Tyren calls out to him ...

Hey who is that? What are you doing? Assuming Sylara responds, Tyren will say ...You need to get Sol to the War Pig now! These things are being drawn to him!

Tyren looks to his students to make sure they are still there and still alright, then opens his com and says ... Master Nor, we are literally being flooded down here. The water from the landing pad is slowly filling the academy. We are not in danger yet, but we need to get those drains working now. If you can't get them online then we need to consider a full evacuation. If you need Gimto's expertise I will send him. Other than that, the students and Master Jodan are all in Master Atharias' chambers practicing their Force Stealth abilities. They are all healthy and relatively calm. I'm going to go interrogate Bri now. Tyren out.

Tyren looks to his students and says ... I don't know what this slime is, but it's alive ... probably harmful too. If we must go up, and I think we will, remember not to touch it. Now you know what kind of danger we are in, but do not panic. We are warriors and we will face harder times than these. The next time you see any of the other students, do let your emotions betray you. Show no sign of fear to them, and do not speak of the danger we are in, it will only harm our situation more. Right now concentrate on making it out of here alive. Now, lets go get Bri.

Tyren heads back to Master Atharias' chambers, and announces himself before entering. Tyren stays standing in the doorway, nods to Master Jodan, and says ... Bri, I need your assistance with a droid. Come with me.

[sblock]This could be considered a lie (from a certain point of view), so here's a bluff check 1d20+7-> [7,7] = (14) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=830160
If, for any reason Bri will not come, Tyren will go to him put a hand on his shoulder and walk him out.[/sblock]

Tyren walks back to the access hatch with his newly aquired padawan in tow. When they arrive, Tyren puts a hand on Bri's shoulder and kneels down to be on his height level and says calmly ... Bri, the droid I need your assistance with is Timone. Timone is not here, but master Nor informs me that you did something to him. I need to know everything about it, so start from the beginning please. What happened?


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Master Tyren said:
			
		

> Tyren looks to his students to make sure they are still there and still alright, then opens his com and says ... Master Nor, we are literally being flooded down here. The water from the landing pad is slowly filling the academy. We are not in danger yet, but we need to get those drains working now. If you can't get them online then we need to consider a full evacuation. If you need Gimto's expertise I will send him. Other than that, the students and Master Jodan are all in Master Atharias' chambers practicing their Force Stealth abilities. They are all healthy and relatively calm. I'm going to go interrogate Bri now. Tyren out.




Nor replies breifly, "Very good.  Just to be clear, it is second hand about hearing Bri was the ring leader involved in that 'stow away and modify Timone' attempt on my ship recently, so don't bite his head off just yet (chuckle)..  Now, let me see what I can figure out about those drains on this end.  Out."


Nor wil try and figure out why the landing pad is getting flooded and not clearing (or doing it well).   Is the academy damaged and sinking?  Drains not working scan and zoom video for why...  How safe is it on the landing pad to work - thinking of students here, but for adults too."  Computers +10, Repair +5 I guess take 10 on this one... (damn, never enough skill points, eh?)




			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> Tolarks eyes flash open as he thumbs his comm to all channels, "See if you can keep the creatures off the academy. I'm going to Sol to see if I can put a stop to this."




Also, with Tolark going below, Nor will go after all three squidlies, not just the two...


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Jan 18, 2007)

Master Tyren said:
			
		

> Hey who is that? What are you doing? Assuming Sylara responds, Tyren will say ...You need to get Sol to the War Pig now! These things are being drawn to him!




Master Tyren it is I Sylara, do not do anything rash.

After hearing his other reply. Very well I will make my way to the surface but I must stop and gather the medical droid from level 2. Are the other students well? I do not know where the next attack will come from, perhaps you can better secure the area to prevent the flooding. Aalya, remember your training and do exactly as Master Tyren says. Help him to protect the other students. May the force be with you both.


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 19, 2007)

allpowerfulbob said:
			
		

> Master Tyren it is I Sylara, do not do anything rash.
> 
> After hearing his other reply. Very well I will make my way to the surface but I must stop and gather the medical droid from level 2. Are the other students well? I do not know where the next attack will come from, perhaps you can better secure the area to prevent the flooding. Aalya, remember your training and do exactly as Master Tyren says. Help him to protect the other students. May the force be with you both.




Tyren replies ... We're doing what we can with the flooding. May the Force also be with you.

Tyren turns to the two padawan, and with a slightly annoyed face says to them ... Have I been acting rashly? With a rare smile, Tyren shakes his head and continues his current mission.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 19, 2007)

Sylara said:
			
		

> "Master, Something is terribly wrong with Sol, he appears to be the source of this wound in the force. I am going to make my way to level 2 and the hospital and learn as much as I can."




"Please be careful, Instructor Sylara.  Sol is not the true cause of this disaster.  I believe he is merely being used, much like these poor creatures here on the landing area.  I know that you will do your best to save him."  Sylara nods as he listens to Atharias' response.  He then kneels and lifts Sol onto his back, securning the child with some heavy bands torn from his robes.  The force drain coming off of Sol gnaws away at Sylara's concentration, but he shakes it off and heads into the corridor.

After a bit of trial and error, Zeth discovers that if he stays about ten meters away from Sol, his strength recovers enough for him to walk and climb on his own.  The tiny Rodian watches as Sylara tears open a hole in the side of the deck.  "I follow you, yes?", Zeth asks timidly.  "We climb?"

After speaking briefly with Tyren, Sylara begins to climb up the access ladder, only to find that Sol's close presence prevents him from tapping into the Force.  Relying on nothing other than his own strength, Sylara begins hauling himself up the ladder.  Zeth waits a few moments, and then follows at a distance.

A grey fungus lines the walls of the tube, but it dies, turns black, and flakes away as Sol comes near.

[SBLOCK=OOC (Sylara)]Unfortunately, due to Sol's Force Drain, Sylara is unable to use Force powers or spend Force points while carrying him.  Fortunately, the ladder is easy to climb (only DC 10; he would have made the check even without the Force Point he spent) and Sol's tiny body doesn't weigh very much (the weight is within Sylara's normal carrying limits).

Sylara still has that Force Point, it doesn't count as having been spent or wasted--it just didn't have any effect.

Oh, I'm going to change continuity slightly, if you don't mind, and assume that Sylara opened the access tube rather than the elevator shaft.  This allows it to make more sense in light of   Tyren's post, and brings more of the characters into one location, which is good.  Hopefully this minor change is okay with everybody.[/SBLOCK]
** * **​


			
				Tersh said:
			
		

> "At least I have some company, and one of my finest students no less!"



Verena blushes.  "Thank you, Master," she says, her head bowed.  "What do I think of all this?  Well, you said it yourself, Master: who would attack the Academy while Atharias was still here?  Unless, of course, they're not really after the Academy."

Verena is quiet for a moment, carefully searching along the walls for any sort of exit.  Eventually, she continues: "I mean, look around," she says, gesturing to the mysterious crates.  "Master Atharias obviously has some secrets--what if he also has some enemies?"

As Tersh mulls over these thoughts, Verena continues to search the far side of the room.  A few moments later, she calls out in surprise.  "Master, over here!"  Behind one of the crates, Verena has discovered a simple round pressure hatch.  The heavy wheel that opens the hatch doesn't look as though it has been touched in decades.  A single word in Basic is scribed on the hatch: '*Observation*'.

[SBLOCK=OOC (Tersh)]Tersh was able to hear Nor's comments clearly.  Communication has now been fully restored.[/SBLOCK]
** * **​


			
				Nor said:
			
		

> "Also, it may sound funny, but if someone could talk to Bri about his modifiying Timone with some strange black crystal, and where it came from, it is important. I have a feeling that it is all tied into what is going on here."




Nor flicks off the communicator and begins blasting squid, but Atharias seems worried.  "A black crystal?  In the droid?"  Atharias looks nervously over at Timone and sighs.  "Bri told me that he had modified the droid, but I reflexively thought it a harmless prank and asked no further questions.  And when your students were working on Timone, Instructor Nor, I ignored them, believing nothing useful could come from it."

Atharias points at the droid.  "Our foe knows me all too well, Nor.  He has hidden his weapon right here, where my own prejudice kept me blind to it."  Atharias shakes his head, obviously confused.  "But how did Bri get ahold of one of those?  Who gave it to him?"

** * **​


			
				Tolark said:
			
		

> "Stay together and stay up here. Don't kill the creatures if you can avoid it, but don't take any risks you don't have to. I should be back soon. Treela is in charge."



"I'll do my best, Master."  Treela bows as Tolark leaps into the access hatch.  Jett and Hale huddle close to Treela, shivering in the cold rain and flinching every time another roar of thunder cracks across the sky, or whenever Nor's quadlasers explode another squid creature off in the distance.  Jilian readies her lightsaber and stands a few paces away, trying to retain her composure.

As Tolark heads down the tube, he notices that the grey ooze is growing incredibly fast, the slimy patches literally expanding before his very eyes.  No obvious food source is sustaining them--they don't seem to be eating away at the walls or absorbing any of the rainwater that falls from the open hatch above.  But they are very good at getting into cracks and fouling up hinges: the hatch to deck two and the medical area is stuck fast.

A few dim emergency lights provide feeble illumination in the access tube.  In their glow, Tolark can see Sylara climbing upwards from deck seven.

** * **​


			
				Tyren said:
			
		

> "Bri, the droid I need your assistance with is Timone. Timone is not here, but master Nor informs me that you did something to him. I need to know everything about it, so start from the beginning please. What happened?"




Bri seems startled and confused at first.  "Master Atharias said I wasn't going to be in trouble..."  But Tyren's calming words have a positive effect on the boy, and he soon opens up.  "Well, about a week ago, I was talking to everybody about how Master Atharias doesn't like droids, and how I wanted to show him--I wanted to show everybody--that droids are actually, you know, good.  And somebody said something about how none of the instructors have any trouble using lightsabers, and those are machines."

Bri lowers his voice, almost whispering.  "But lightsabers are special, aren't they?  They kind of respond to the Force a little bit, right?  And somebody said, 'what makes them do that?'  And I thought, 'it's the crystal, isn't it?'"

"I didn't know where to get a crystal, so I guess I kind of gave up. Then Sol came to me this morning and said he had one.  He gave it to me and  he said maybe I could surprise everybody.  But just as soon as I linked it to Timone's sensors, he went nuts and ran down here.  That's when I tried to tell Master Atharias what was going on, and everything started getting weird..."

** * **​
Nor's visual examination of the academy's landing area reveals nothing obvious.  The turbines that help keep the academy afloat, modified from hovercraft engines, are located on the bottom of the landing pad, out of the _War Pig_'s field of view.  A quick slice into the Academy's central computer, however, reveals some disturbing news: the turbines are acting at only 70% of full capacity, and whatever is causing the malfunction seems to be getting worse.  As Nor watches, the engines' capacity slowly continues to drop, to 69%, then to 68%.


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 20, 2007)

Tyren addresses Bri ... Thank you for telling me about all of this, young one. Do not blame all of these happenings on yourself. I'm sure that you are only a smaller piece in a larger game. I'm going to ask you to stay with me for now, Bri, is that alright with you? I will take good care of you, and you'll also be with friends. Tyren motions to the other two students with him. All I ask is that you do not fear, and keep your wits about you. We'll find a way out of this situation yet.

After speaking with the child, Tyren stands, in his face the students can see that he is back to business as he opens the communicator to all instructors ... Instructors, this is Master Tyren. Bri has informed me that the boy, Sol, gave him a crystal which he inserted into Timone. That is when Timone interputed us in Master Atharias' chambers. I can assure you that Bri meant no harm in his actions. We need to find out where Sol got that crystal, or more importantly, who gave it to him. It doesn't seem that we will be able to gather together, so let us pool our knowledge this way, over the communicators. Does anyone know anything more about this? Master Atharias? Your insight would be most helpful. Over.

Tyren changes the channel on his comm, until his is only brodcasting to Master Nor and then says ... Master Nor, the water shows no signs of slowing ... any luck up there? Or should I start moving the students out?

Finally, with hope in his heart, Tyren changes channels to speak with Jillian ... Jillian, it's me. Are you alright? What's going on?


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 20, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "
> Nor flicks off the communicator and begins blasting squid, but Atharias seems worried.  "A black crystal?  In the droid?"  Atharias looks nervously over at Timone and sighs.  "Bri told me that he had modified the droid, but I reflexively thought it a harmless prank and asked no further questions.  And when your students were working on Timone, Instructor Nor, I ignored them, believing nothing useful could come from it."
> 
> Atharias points at the droid.  "Our foe knows me all too well, Nor.  He has hidden his weapon right here, where my own prejudice kept me blind to it."  Atharias shakes his head, obviously confused.  "But how did Bri get ahold of one of those?  Who gave it to him?"





  Nor quirks an eyebrow and replies, "Okay..  Hrrrmm.   How to say this.  Um, next time someone asks to mess with my things, please have them consult me first.  Ownership issues asside, someone could really get hurt aboard my ship, or cause others to get hurt, if they did the wrong thing."
  "And, while I am on a roll, this might also be a reeeeeally good time to play a game of show and tell.  I showed my quadlaser, so now it would be superiffic if you could tell me in about about these black crystals, secret enemies and so on. (grin)  I promise I won't yell or get mad.  However, I do fervantly reserve the right to down another shot of my special 'hyperdrive cleaner', no matter what you say.(chuckle)."



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Nor's visual examination of the academy's landing area reveals nothing obvious.  The turbines that help keep the academy a float, modified from hovercraft engines, are located on the bottom of the landing pad, out of the _War Pig_'s field of view.  A quick slice into the Academy's central computer, however, reveals some disturbing news: the turbines are acting at only 70% of full capacity, and whatever is causing the malfunction seems to be getting worse.  As Nor watches, the engines' capacity slowly continues to drop, to 69%, then to 68%.




Nor broadcasts to all instructors, 'Okay, Currently I am keeping the deck clear of squid things.  However, it looks like we have a much bigger problem than drainage.  Its actually the turbines that are partially holding up the academy that are failing...  They are at 69%, no... now 68% efficiency at this moment.   My first thoughts are that all sorts of sea life is getting sucked in and gumming up the works or blowing blades, but that should cause more varied, and perhaps catastrophic, readings than what I see.   Any ideas from the peanut gallery?   And, while we ponder, how about lets send any technically apt students to start looking into this pdq. . .  I will get Threesa and Roos on it to start, but I am thinking we want more groups because we can't delay this... and, not to be a nervous nelly, but we may need to get Master Rak's ship up and running too, as the Pig can only support so many you know."

Nor then coms Roos and Threesa, and tells them briefly whats up.  He instructs them to arm themselves, grab some tools and carefully see what they can learn about the turbines, staying in close contact the whole time. . ."


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 20, 2007)

Master Tyren said:
			
		

> Tyren changes the channel on his comm, until his is only brodcasting to Master Nor and then says ... Master Nor, the water shows no signs of slowing ... any luck up there? Or should I start moving the students out?




OOC: Presume this occurs before Nor's general broadcast to instructors...

Nor replies, "Not so good.  Hold one while I get out a general broadcast on the sitch.  We need some technically adept students on this yesterday. . .  Yeah, maybe you should start moving them out."


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 20, 2007)

Tersh responds to Nor’s Message.

“Black crystal you say? That is interesting, seeing as how Verena and I can plainly see some kind of black alien lightsabers right in front of us, and missing their crystals no less! The lift broke down and we’re stuck on deck eleven.... the normally closed off deck eleven. Plus, these lightsabers are just the icing on the cake. This place is full of boxes marked ‘excavation.’ Do you know what that means?” He raises his voice. “It means I’ve been teaching our students that we’re the first ones to colonize this blasted place while this shi*t’s been laying here right under our noses! Do you have any idea what this means? Our benevolent ‘Master’ has some damn answering to, that's what! Tersh out.”

He turns to Verena, an angry look still evident on his face. “Let’s get the hell out of here.” His face turns from anger to determination as he nears the ‘observation’ entrance. “I’m tired of being lied to.”


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 20, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Do you know what that means?” He raises his voice. “It means I’ve been teaching our students that we’re the first ones to colonize this blasted place while this shi*t’s been laying here right under our noses! Do you have any idea what this means? Our benevolent ‘Master’ has some damn answering to, that's what! Tersh out.”




Tyren responds ... Master Tersh, calm yourself. We do not yet have enough knowledge to begin placing blame, besides, advertising your anger at our current situation will only waste time and thus, hinder our chances of staying alive. Once we find our selves in a safer place we will find the guilty parties. Concentrate on staying alive, and move to the top level. We need to evacuate.

Tyren looks to his current followers, lets out a sigh and says ... I'm sorry you had to hear that. Dire situations can cause dire emotions in some people. I'm sure he'll be fine. We need to get back to Master Atharias' chambers now. There's no doubt the other students know what is happening by now. Let's go.

Tyren goes back to Master Atharias' Chambers while  comming into Master Nor ... I'm going to begin the evactuation. It will be a long, and probably dangerous, climb to the top. I will send Master Jodan and the most athletic students first, in case we can't all make it. I will take up the rear. Gimto is currently looking into a way to restore the turbine power. That is all for now.

Tyren looks to Gimto and says ... You heard me Mr. Leepto ... get to work.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Jan 20, 2007)

Straining against the sick feeling of not being able to feel the force Sylara strengthens his resolve and continues to climb. Be careful Zeth, we do not know what troubles we may encounter, however if we do run into one of these squid creatures, remember all that I have taught you. Sylara stops for a moment to catch his breath, and to send a brief message to master Tyren. Master Tyren, I don't know what other problems might be related to Sol, I would not reccomend having the students climb up the shaft. Perhaps it would be more advisable, and quicker, to start up the deep runner and bring it to the surface.

Now that he has caught his breath, Sylara resumes the climb toward deck two and the surface.


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 20, 2007)

allpowerfulbob said:
			
		

> Sylara stops for a moment to catch his breath, and to send a brief message to master Tyren. Master Tyren, I don't know what other problems might be related to Sol, I would not reccomend having the students climb up the shaft. Perhaps it would be more advisable, and quicker, to start up the deep runner and bring it to the surface.




Tyren responds ... I'm not sure if that will be an option, Master Sylara, but I will check just to be sure. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## pallandrome (Jan 20, 2007)

Tolark quickly ignites his lightsaber and begins cutting away at the hatch to deck two. Once inside, begins prepping the medical equipment, and readying himself to cut Sol's connection from the force, in the hopes that it will forstall the assault on the Academy. Once the equipment is prepped, Tolark sits and begins to focus on dampening the force as much as possible within the medical bay, waiting for the last moment, once Sylara has brought Sol within range, to actually unleash the power...


----------



## Lantis (Jan 21, 2007)

> Milius stuggles with Der'oth while little Pa'hu rushes over to the simulator's control panel. A moment later, the machine has been switched off. Der'oth's eyes flicker for a moment as his sensory equipment is removed. His heart is beating incredibly fast and his eyes are wide--he seems to be in the grips of pure terror. As soon as he is fully disconnected, he gratefully faints into Milius's arms.
> 
> Pa'hu looks up at Master Milius, and then at the program disc in her hand. "that's really weird 'cause i don't know why an astronomy program is supposed to be scary..."




Milius will begin carrying Der'oth, and heading back to his original destination with the other students.

"Pa'hu, please bring the disc with you. We will have to investigate this situation, but we are definitely short on time. Keep your wits about you... there is danger about."

Milius will try to reach out to anyone nearby to find out what is going on, since he is largely uninformed about the events currently taking place.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 23, 2007)

Tyren said:
			
		

> "Thank you for telling me about all of this, young one. Do not blame all of these happenings on yourself. I'm sure that you are only a smaller piece in a larger game. I'm going to ask you to stay with me for now, Bri, is that alright with you? I will take good care of you, and you'll also be with friends."



"Uh, thank you, Instructor," Bri says, still confused and a bit downcast.  "Are you sure we're going to be okay down here?  I...I kind of have a bad feeling..."



			
				Tyren said:
			
		

> "Jilian, it's me. Are you alright? What's going on?"



"I am well, Master, though a bit cold and damp at the moment."  Jilian's voice is obscured by the sound of the rain and wind.  "With your permission, Master, we're going to seek cover under Master's Rak's ship."

Tyren can just make out Treela's voice over the com pickup.  "Jilian, I don't think that's what Master Tolark would want us--"  "Yes, I know, Treela," Jilian sighs, "but we are going to get very sick out here if we remain exposed.  We need some shelter, and so I am asking Master Tyren for advice.  Master Tyren, what should we do?"



			
				Nor said:
			
		

> "Okay.. Hrrrmm. How to say this. Um, next time someone asks to mess with my things, please have them consult me first. Ownership issues asside, someone could really get hurt aboard my ship, or cause others to get hurt, if they did the wrong thing."



"You misunderstand, Instructor.  Bri informed me _after_ he had altered your droid, not before.  I would not have granted permission for such a thing," Atharias says, "although I was perhaps too quick to forgive."


			
				Nor said:
			
		

> Nor then coms Roos and Threesa, and tells them briefly whats up. He instructs them to arm themselves, grab some tools and carefully see what they can learn about the turbines, staying in close contact the whole time. . .



Threesa's com beeps, interrupting her meditation.  She quickly snatches it up, then runs outside of the chamber to speak to Nor.  "Master Nor?  Gimto said the lifts were offline.  we're down here on deck twelve, and I don't see any way--"  Threesa pauses.  "--wait.  There seems to be a hole in the wall here.  I guess the access tube is open.  Should we climb up?"


			
				Tersh said:
			
		

> “Black crystal you say? That is interesting, seeing as how Verena and I can plainly see some kind of black alien lightsabers right in front of us, and missing their crystals no less! The lift broke down and we’re stuck on deck eleven.... the normally closed off deck eleven. Plus, these lightsabers are just the icing on the cake. This place is full of boxes marked ‘excavation.’ Do you know what that means?” He raises his voice. “It means I’ve been teaching our students that we’re the first ones to colonize this blasted place while this shi*t’s been laying here right under our noses! Do you have any idea what this means? Our benevolent ‘Master’ has some damn answering to, that's what! Tersh out.”



Atharias seems startled at Tersh's words.  "Instructor Tersh, this is not--"  But before the venerable master can finish his sentence, an alarm suddenly bleats from Nor's console.  Still sliced into the Academy's central computer, the screen shows an analysis of the turbine's current status.  The engine efficiency has suddenly dropped from 68% to 63%--a drop of five percent in an instant.

"How?"  Atharias taps the screen.  "Instructor Nor, am I losing my mind, or did the turbines just _react_ to Tersh's outburst?"

Threesa suddenly breaks into Nor's com.  "Master Nor!  I'm not sure we _can_ climb up--this grey slime is all over the place and it just started going wild.  Does anyone have any idea what this stuff is?"



			
				Tersh said:
			
		

> “Let’s get the hell out of here.  I’m tired of being lied to.”




Tersh cycles the hatch open as Verena watches nervously.  The observation area turns out to be a small, semi-circular transparent room, looking out into the black depths of the ocean.       The room is about twice the size of Atharias' chambers, and a secondary hatch, set right into the transparent wall, attaches to a tiny black three-seat submarine.  A complicated control panel, full of loose wires and jury-rigged equipment, is loosely connected to the wall beside it.

"Master?  What's that?"  Verena points down, where something of tremendous size swirls around in the gloom.  "It's coming up!"



			
				Tyren said:
			
		

> "You heard me Mr. Leepto ... get to work."



"Yes, sir!"  Gimto rushes to the control panel in Atharias' chamber and begins furiously pecking away at the keys.  "Uhhh....we have some issues."  Gimto looks up at Tyren, his black eyes wide with fright.  "The computer is reporting some sort of physical obstruction jamming the turbines.  I can increase the power output, try and cut through it, but that power's got to come from somewhere.  At the moment, our only option...is to draw from life support."



			
				Sylara said:
			
		

> "Be careful Zeth, we do not know what troubles we may encounter, however if we do run into one of these squid creatures, remember all that I have taught you."



Zeth calls back from about ten meters below Sylara, coughing a bit.  "...yes, master...I to follow.  But stay back some."

Sylara spots Tolark just above him, cutting through the hull into deck two and kicking the scorched chunk of metal away.  Tolark clamors through the hole as Sylara slowly makes his way upward.


			
				Milius said:
			
		

> "Pa'hu, please bring the disc with you. We will have to investigate this situation, but we are definitely short on time. Keep your wits about you... there is danger about."



"okay i'm right behind you but i think there's something weird going on"  Pa'ha slips the simulator disc into her pocket and quickly follows after Milus.

When Milius reaches the lift, however, he discovers that it seems to have ceased responing--the control panel indicates that it is offline.  "uh oh"


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 23, 2007)

Tersh gulps. "Get back, Verena." 
He readies into a defensive stance, waiting for whatever it is to surface.


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 23, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Uh, thank you, Instructor," Bri says, still confused and a bit downcast.  "Are you sure we're going to be okay down here?  I...I kind of have a bad feeling..."




Tyren looks down at the boy and says ... Our situation is a dangerous one, but as long as everyone remains calm and does not do anything rash, we should be fine, young Bri. Walk with me and tell me what it is you feel.




			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> "I am well, Master, though a bit cold and damp at the moment."  Jilian's voice is obscured by the sound of the rain and wind.  "With your permission, Master, we're going to seek cover under Master's Rak's ship."
> 
> Tyren can just make out Treela's voice over the com pickup.  "Jilian, I don't think that's what Master Tolark would want us--"  "Yes, I know, Treela," Jilian sighs, "but we are going to get very sick out here if we remain exposed.  We need some shelter, and so I am asking Master Tyren for advice.  Master Tyren, what should we do?"




Tyren responds to Jillian ...  I don't know what your current situation is up there, Jillian, so cannot tell you what to do. If you are safe where you are then stay there; I'm sure master Tolark has reasons behind his orders. Stay safe, I intend to see you up there as soon a I can.




			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Yes, sir!"  Gimto rushes to the control panel in Atharias' chamber and begins furiously pecking away at the keys.  "Uhhh....we have some issues."  Gimto looks up at Tyren, his black eyes wide with fright.  "The computer is reporting some sort of physical obstruction jamming the turbines.  I can increase the power output, try and cut through it, but that power's got to come from somewhere.  At the moment, our only option...is to draw from life support."




Tyren responds to Gimto ... How long will the life support last if we begin drawing from it? Also, how long will we stay afloat if we don't begin drawing on it? We are going to need to keep in contact via communicator, so when you find the answers, you know how to get a hold of me. Hmmm ... one more thing, Mister Leepto, I need to know how long the Deeprunner's life support can last while supporting all of us. 

Tyren looks to Jodan and says ... I'll be right back. Then Tyren looks to Aayla and motions for her to come with him. Then he will go into the Deeprunner.

[sblock]Tyren is looking to see if it is surronded by these things or not. If it is, then Tyren will see if the Deeprunner has any tools or weapons that can remove them. Also, would Tyren know who would usually pilot the Deeprunner?[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 28, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> You misunderstand, Instructor.  Bri informed me _after_ he had altered your droid, not before.  I would not have granted permission for such a thing," Atharias says, "although I was perhaps too quick to forgive."




Nor replies, "Ah, well punishment is neither here Nor there (grin), but safety ah... never mind, its far less important than other things at the moment, forgive me Master Atharias.  Speaking of important though, how about we rewind back to the part where I asked about that black crystal stuff and the artifacts and so on.  If you know anything at all it could be very helpful..."  (pressing him again as he avoided this last round of Qs)



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Threesa's com beeps, interrupting her meditation.  She quickly snatches it up, then runs outside of the chamber to speak to Nor.  "Master Nor?  Gimto said the lifts were offline.  we're down here on deck twelve, and I don't see any way--"  Threesa pauses.  "--wait.  There seems to be a hole in the wall here.  I guess the access tube is open.  Should we climb up?"




Nor says, "Be careful, but if it appears safe, then yes please do as we ned to find out exactly what is up. . ."



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> "How?"  Atharias taps the screen.  "Instructor Nor, am I losing my mind, or did the turbines just _react_ to Tersh's outburst?"
> 
> Threesa suddenly breaks into Nor's com.  "Master Nor!  I'm not sure we _can_ climb up--this grey slime is all over the place and it just started going wild.  Does anyone have any idea what this stuff is?"





Nor replies to her, "All right.  You and Roos keep looking for other ways up then."

Nor does a general broacast and says, "For those who don't know there is a bunch of slime that appears to feed. . .  Well this is speculation, but appears to feed off of negative emotionand grow at an incredible rate, so lets all think happy, or meditatiive thoughts, which should be real easy to do right about now eh?  That could explain what is going on with the turbines too.  Threesa and Roos can't seem to find a way up to investigate though the lift is out and access shaft is filled with goo.  Can anyone suggest an alternate route or way to deal with this?"

"Oh, and Gimto if you are going to increase power to the turbines, then do so very gradually, or else they might cavitate into stall or failure mode (FYI very true of pumps and turbines whose inlets are not matching exhaust flow and thus generatring and ingesting bubbles of 'explosive' vacuum.  Some is not very bad, a lot can be, especially over time...  General pump/turbine knowledge, but if you feel Nor needs a repair roll, and fails, well ignore this last para)    


Nor says to Atharias, "Looks like we need to put ourselves back into play.  And he comms Wayne (droid starfighter), "Hey Pardner, got a job for you.  Patrol 15 meters or so up and around the edges of the platform and use your blasters on full to drive off any encrouching sealife."

That done, he says to Atharias, "Yeah I know more secrets.. But someone has to keep back the sea life, someone has to look into those turbines, and some one better prep Rak's ship in case we have to evacuate.  Looks like a job for the three of us then?"

Assuming no objection, Nor lands the War Pig near Rak's ship and he, has the R2 droids and Atharias make there way over to it.  Nor will leave Atharias, the droids and (presumably) Treela and crew to get Rak's ship flyable.  Primary concern is engines and life support...

After that, try to use the scanners to figure out if it is yuckie mold causing griefwith the turbines.  If he can not, then, call up schematics on how to get to a location to service the turbines.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 5, 2007)

Nor said:
			
		

> "Ah, well punishment is neither here Nor there (grin), but safety ah... never mind, its far less important than other things at the moment, forgive me Master Atharias. Speaking of important though, how about we rewind back to the part where I asked about that black crystal stuff and the artifacts and so on. If you know anything at all it could be very helpful..."




"The black crystals?"  Atharias seems distracted.  "Ah...  It is a secret I regret keeping, Instructor.  But I did what I felt had to be done..."

"You'll recall, no doubt, that just a few moments ago you were speaking to some of the students about why your ship was not a toy.  You told them that it was a dangerous thing, and if were they not careful, they could do serious damage to the Academy.  You felt that caution was most justified."

Atharias looks directly into Nor's eyes.  "How much more caution do you think might be justified in the case of a weapon capable of destroying whole worlds?"

** * **​Tersh stares down into the darkness as Verena trembles beside him.  At first, all he can make out is a sensation of moment, a vague swirling of the waters that hints at something of terrible size moving through the ocean depth.  But before he has a chance to react, the creature suddenly comes into view--a bulky whale-like thing spotted with dozens of grey, slimy patches across its vermillion skin.

The entire Academy shudders once again as the creature slams into the transparent dome, only a handful of feet away from where Tersh stands, the supposedly unbreakable dome suddenly developing a worrying spiderweb pattern of cracks.  The thing looks straight at Tersh for one disturbing moment, its huge eye oozing blood and pus, before it rushes upwards, out of sight.
** * **​Sylara, only a few decimeters away from the hole leading into deck two, grips the access ladder even tighter, holding himself and Sol in place as the Academy trembles around them.

"Aaaaah!"  Zeth, weakened from exposure to Sol's mysterious Force Drain, loses his grip.  The child cries out in terror as he begins plummeting down the access shaft.

** * **​


			
				Tyren said:
			
		

> "How long will the life support last if we begin drawing from it? Also, how long will we stay afloat if we don't begin drawing on it? We are going to need to keep in contact via communicator, so when you find the answers, you know how to get a hold of me. Hmmm ... one more thing, Mister Leepto, I need to know how long the Deeprunner's life support can last while supporting all of us."




Gimto slips and nearly falls as the Academy shakes again.  He gulps nervously, then turns to to look at Tyren.  "Drawing off of life support won't cause much of a problem, really--I can just shut down the decks we're not using at the moment.  We won't have any trouble with breathable air or pressure or anything for several hours.  But if we keep getting hit like that...full powered life support won't help us at all.  We're sure to get a hull breach sooner or later!"  Gimto checks his screen for a moment longer.  "The Deeprunner could support us all for up to a week--longer, if we're careful with our food supplies."

"Luckily, it doesn't look like we're in any immediate danger of sinking.  The turbines are actually really powerful, and the redundant systems are designed to keep the place afloat even if two engines go out entirely."

** * **​Zeth flails wildly, desperation lending strength to his tired limbs.  He clutches at the ladder, bringing a halt to his fall with a sudden, sickening crack.

Sylara looks down, concern creasing his brow.  Zeth hangs by one arm from the ladder nearly fifteen meters below Sylara.  The young Rodian is even paler, grimacing in pain--it appears the force caused him to dislocate his shoulder.

As Sylara watches, Zeth's hold on the ladder begins to slacken.  "Aaaah!  Teacher!  I...can't...  help..."

** * **​A few moments later, Tyren and Aayla step aboard the Deeprunner.  The controls are still active, the pliot's master screen still glowing softly.  Aayla rushes over to the co-pilot's chair and begins cautiously fiddling with a few controls.  "Uhh..,"  Aayla pauses.  "This isn't really my area of expertise, Master, but it seems as though the Deeprunner doesn't have any weapon systems."  She glances nervously at her master, brushing a few strands of hair out of her face.  "But she is very fast.  I wouldn't think there could be anything out there that could keep up with her."

"As far as supplies,"  Aayla quickly checks the ship's records,  "there's a dozen high-pressure diving suits, and as many harpoon guns.  And, of course, there's some emergency rations.  She's designed to be very, very easy to pilot.  I could do it, I think, but we'd probably be better off having Magus or Gimto or even Bri take the controls.  Of course, Master Nor's the best suited for the job, but it doesn't look like he'll be joining us any time soon..."

** * **​


			
				Nor said:
			
		

> "Well this is speculation, but appears to feed off of negative emotionand grow at an incredible rate"




"Astounding."  Atharias seems stunned.  "We had theorized that such creatures might exist, but we believed them long since extinct.  I never thought to see them myself.  Emotional parasites.  If our theory was correct, they feed off the miniscule traces of Force energy that come from raw emotion."

** * **​Sylara instinctively reaches out through the Force, trying to lend some aid to poor Zeth.  But the draining presence of Sol, still unconcious and tied to Sylara's back, continues to hinder his power.

Zeth whimpers in pain.  His knuckles have turned pale and his tiny fingers are trembling.  All around him, the grey ooze begins growing at an incredible rate, spreading out all over the walls of the tube and even beginning to swarm out over the rungs of the ladder.

** * **​


			
				Nor said:
			
		

> "Oh, and Gimto if you are going to increase power to the turbines, then do so very gradually, or else they might cavitate into stall or failure mode."




"Well, _duh_, Master Nor!  I've only been rebuilding hovercraft engines since I was six cycles old!"  Gimto suddenly seems shocked by his own outburst.  "Err...sorry, Master.  I didn't mean to be so...disrespectful.  You're right, though.  I'm not going to try and dump any more power into the turbines until we have more of an idea what the exact problem is."

Nor slowly brings the _War Pig_ down low enough for Master Atharias and Timone to disembark.  "I'll see what I can do about getting Rak's ship at least partially operational, Instructor."  Atharias shouts at Treela and the other students on deck, straining to be heard over the noise of the storm.  "Students!  Over here, now!"

Once he's back up in the air a bit, Nor releases Wayne.  The droid starfighter wobbles slightly as it tries to hover in the midst of the storm's furious wind.  "*Yo.  Crowd control, huh?  Okay.  You got it, boss.*"  Wayne begins flying a tight circle around the landing area, occasionally blasting an errant squid or two.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Feb 5, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> ** * **​Sylara instinctively reaches out through the Force, trying to lend some aid to poor Zeth.  But the draining presence of Sol, still unconcious and tied to Sylara's back, continues to hinder his power.
> 
> Zeth whimpers in pain.  His knuckles have turned pale and his tiny fingers are trembling.  All around him, the grey ooze begins growing at an incredible rate, spreading out all over the walls of the tube and even beginning to swarm out over the rungs of the ladder.
> 
> ** * **​




Seeing Zeth's predicament Sylara does the first thing he can think of, and that's to start climbing down as fast as possible. Keeping his breathing calm and focused Sylara pushes off of the wall with each swing to avoid knocking his chin on the rungs as he drops past them 2 at a time and letting out a little grunt as his arms, shoulders, and back all groan under the combined weight of the instructor and Sol every time he catches himself on the next rung.

OOC:Climbing Check
[sblock]result 24 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=858732 [/sblock]


----------



## Master Tyren (Feb 5, 2007)

Good work Miss Youngblood, Tyren says calmly, Now stay here and start getting the systems online ... it's time for us to say good-bye to this academy. 

Tyren leaves the Deeprunner and begins walking towards Master Atharias' chambers; as he does so, he opens his communicator to Master Nor ... Master Nor, this is Master Tyren. We can't take too many more hits like that. I'm evacuating the students into the Deeprunner now. I don't know what we'll encounter in the waters, but it looks like we don't have a lot of choice anymore. My plan is to get the Deeprunner as far away from here as possible, and once we're out of danger, surface and have you come pick us up. Let me know if you see any flaws in this plan. Over.

As Tyren arrives at Master Atarias' chambers, he first addresses Gimto ... Excellent job, Mr. Leepto. Please begin drawing on the life support to keep the academy afloat for as long as you can. If you need the terminal to do this then stay here, but if you can do it by remote, then I need you in the Deeprunner ASAP.

Tyren surveys the chambers, seeing it is not in the complete order he had left it in, but still in good shape. He then looks to Master Jodan and nods to him. Tyren walks to the front-center position of the students and speaks to them ... My fellow Jedi, please hear me. First I want to tell you that you've all done very well, and for that I thank you. As I'm sure you can tell, the academy is no longer the safest place for us to be right now, that is why I am now instructing you all to go back to the Deeprunner. We will be evacuating the academy, and I need you all to remain calm, as you have all done here. Magus, Bri. You will be assisting Gimto in piloting the Deeprunner, we know that the Force will be with you. Everyone, please follow me to the Deeprunner. Form a line, and we will all walk calmly there together. Master Jodan, please take up the end of the line, and leave the cloaks on the walls. Let's get moving!

Tyren helps the students to form the line, putting Magus and Bri just behind him. As the room students begins forming up, Tyren looks to Gimto and says ... Choose a friend to stay here with you, and come meet us at the Deeprunner as soon as you can.

Tyren opens his communicator to all instructors ... Please know that I am evacuating all the students from Master Atharias' chambers into the Deeprunner, and we will be leaving shortly. If you, or any other students are nearer to me then Master Nor, you need to get down here now. If you are nearer to Master Nor, then I recommend getting a ride with him. May the Force be with you. Tyren out.

With that, Tyren will begin leading the students to the Deeprunner.


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Master Tyren said:
			
		

> Tyren leaves the Deeprunner and begins walking towards Master Atharias' chambers; as he does so, he opens his communicator to Master Nor ... Master Nor, this is Master Tyren. We can't take too many more hits like that. I'm evacuating the students into the Deeprunner now. I don't know what we'll encounter in the waters, but it looks like we don't have a lot of choice anymore. My plan is to get the Deeprunner as far away from here as possible, and once we're out of danger, surface and have you come pick us up. Let me know if you see any flaws in this plan. Over.




Nor replies, "Atharias and the droids are trying to get Rak's ship up and running as the War Pig cannot support all the students, but if worse comes to worse, I can carry them for a while, just not support them.   I just wish we could get Sol to my ship...  That would take all the load off the academy, as the baddies would go after me then. . .  But since that does not seem to be happening, you are probably right."


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 5, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "The black crystals?"  Atharias seems distracted.  "Ah...  It is a secret I regret keeping, Instructor.  But I did what I felt had to be done..."
> 
> "You'll recall, no doubt, that just a few moments ago you were speaking to some of the students about why your ship was not a toy.  You told them that it was a dangerous thing, and if were they not careful, they could do serious damage to the Academy.  You felt that caution was most justified."
> 
> Atharias looks directly into Nor's eyes.  "How much more caution do you think might be justified in the case of a weapon capable of destroying whole worlds?



"

Nor smiles a bit, gently needling, "Do I get a prize if I say no?  For one thing, slight diference in that I told them that ahead of time.  I really don't recall the 'don't go into room X or the world will end' lecture, but then again I always did sleep in class (grin).  And, shouldn't keeping such a thing entail just a wee bit more attention to security then what we seemed to have? (sighs)  Moot point now I know. . ."
  "So, does someone need to go down and retrieve that stuff that Tersh found?  Because, if we abandon ship here, then anyone can swoop in and pick up the pieces which may well be the plan in the first place. . .  And, is there anyone else who knows?  Because my force sense tingles every time I think about this secret and the meeting you were going to go to."

** * **​



> "Astounding."  Atharias seems stunned.  "We had theorized that such creatures might exist, but we believed them long since extinct.  I never thought to see them myself.  Emotional parasites.  If our theory was correct, they feed off the miniscule traces of Force energy that come from raw emotion."




Nor says, "Now see there is that we again...(chuckle)   But I am glad to see my wild ass guesses still hit close to the mark(grin).  Maybe at least...  So what we have is a critter that treats the dark side like miracle grow.  Any clue about positive emotions?   Hmm lets give it a go."

Nor comes instructors, "Can anyone near the super mold try to think postive loving thoughts at it?  Maybe if darkside is miracle grow to it than the light side is like weed killer.  Over"

** * **​


> "Well, _duh_, Master Nor!  I've only been rebuilding hovercraft engines since I was six cycles old!"  Gimto suddenly seems shocked by his own outburst.  "Err...sorry, Master.  I didn't mean to be so...disrespectful.  You're right, though.  I'm not going to try and dump any more power into the turbines until we have more of an idea what the exact problem is."




Nor laughs, "Gitmo, no problem, I am probably over concered is all.  oo many things going on at once, I should have remembered your skills."

** * **​
Nor comms the instructors, "Can anyone tell me what is shaking the academy like a coconut tree?  I want to go down and take a peak at those turbines, but if the place is about to come apart on me I may pass on standing over the turbines as it does that (chuckle)..."


If someone lets Nor know there is a giant aquatic critter headed for the surface, he will then prep to pot shot it with the quad trubo lasers.  Even, going so far as to cut loose three blasts at a go. . .'

If not, then he will call up those schematics on the academy/turbine areas to see what he can learn about fixing them / gaining access to them."


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 6, 2007)

Sylara grips the sides of the ladder and begins sliding down with Sol still fastened to his back.  Zeth whimpers a bit as Sylara and Sol come closer to him.  He grimaces in pain, his already tenous grip growing weaker.

** * **​"Very well. Master," Aayla says as Tyren exits the Deeprunner.  "I'll take care of everything."  Once Tyren has left, she sighs quietly.  "Now...hmmm...how do I get both engines running..." she mutters to herself.

Tyren calmly steps into Atharias' chamber and begins getting the students in order.  As everyone files out toward the Deeprunner, Jodan taps Tyren on the shoulder and motions him to the side.  "There's an academy training facility on Carra, Blue's moon.  It's not used very often, but there's plenty of supplies.  Of course, it might be better to begin heading for Masu--if the Jedi that Master Atharias called for have begun to gather, then Masu should be just about the safest place in the galaxy right now.  Nor's ship shouldn't have any trouble getting us all to either destination."

Gimto is the last student to enter the Deeprunner, having stopped to retrieve a pair of datapads from the Deck 12 stateroom.  "I'm going to link these together, and then leave one here, patched into the main controls."  As he speaks, Gimto uses his multi-tool to open up a panel in the wall.  He then begins pulling out several wires and attaches them to one of the datapads.  "I'll take the other with us, and we should be able to operate all of the Academy controls from any distance."

A few moments later, Tyren, Jodan, and the students are aboard the Deeprunner.  Magus takes the main pilot's chair, and Aayla motions for Gimto to take her seat at the co-pilot's chair.  Bri grabs a small crate and moves to sit next to Gimto.

"We're ready to go whenever you are, guys,"  Magus says.  "Though I think we'd better get a move on--I've got those big things on the scanner again and they're closing in on us from below...got about two minutes."  Magus grins rakishly, but his cockiness is clearly an attempt to disguise his fear.

"Should we leave right away?"  Aayla says.  "I don't believe all of the students are accounted for, Master."

** * **​


			
				Nor said:
			
		

> "So, does someone need to go down and retrieve that stuff that Tersh found? Because, if we abandon ship here, then anyone can swoop in and pick up the pieces which may well be the plan in the first place. . . And, is there anyone else who knows? Because my force sense tingles every time I think about this secret and the meeting you were going to go to."



Atharias, on the deck of Rak's ship, speaks softly into his wrist communicator.  "Ah, the meeting...such an irony, don't you think?  My hope was that the Jedi, scattered as we are, could begin to work together, pool the wisdom of our eldest and greatest so that secrets like this could be faced head on..."

Atharias pauses.  In the background, Nor can hear Jilian shouting at Timone.  "I should go, Instructor Nor.  The students need my help.  I believe we can get Master Rak's  ship operational once more, but at a greatly reduced capacity.  There seems to have been serious damage done to the hull, and we are forced to seal off several sections in order to maintain the ship's integrity.  I'll keep you updated on our progress.  And we'll speak more about these...broader issues as soon as the safety of the students is attended to.  It is time that I shared with you all the secrets of Navieon and what my Master and I discovered when we first came here."

"Oh, and don't worry about retrieving anything left in the Academy.  There's nothing of crucial importance there.  The students are, of course, our most valuable resource."

** * **​Meanwhile, on deck two, Tolark pulls a medical kit into a travel pack and slides it onto his back.  The medical droid itself, an older "tower" model, is too bulky to bring along.  But the simple surgical supplies and basic medical scanners in the Academy's field kit should suffice to deal with just about any sort of medical emergency.

Hearing a noise from the direction of the access tubes, Tolark steps out of the hospital and into the corridor.  Sylara, looking terribly pale, is suspended about twenty meters below Tolark, hanging onto the ladder with one hand.  In his other hand he holds the edge of Zeth's sleeve--the Rodian child appears to have fainted.  It seems to be taking almost all of Sylara's strength to hold on.

** * **​"master milius what are we going to do now because the lift isn't going to work and i don't know about you but i have a bad feeling about this"  Pa'hu tugs at her master's robes as she tries to catch his attention.

Suddenly, Der'oth begins to struggle in Milius' grasp.  He seems delirious, breathing heavily.  "The stars...Master Milius, something's wrong with the stars!"

** * **​Aboard the _War Pig_, Nor looks over the Academy's schematics while Wayne continues to patrol.  A complex cleaning system catches his eye, but before he can examine it more closely, Wayne comms over the emergency channel.  "*Uhh...hey.  I dunno what that is, boss.    You got orders?*"

Nor checks the screens.  Below, some massive creature has broken the surface of the water and is now trashing violently.  It spills hundreds of gallons of dark blood into the water, it's skin shredded and ruptured.  It appears to be dying, but could still be quite dangerous, especially if it starts slamming into the side of the Academy in its death throes.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Feb 6, 2007)

Wishing that he had an extra hand so he could reach his communicator Sylara begins to struggle his way up the ladder. His training starts to melt away as begins to sweat profusely and his breathing becomes more ragged, his body struggling to gather the oxygen it needs to keep him moving. Rung by rung Sylara continues the long climb towards the surface. Miraculously Sylara somehow manages to maintain his resolve and continue climbing bearing the weight of the two unconscious students.

OOC: Second climbing roll while bearing the children.
[sblock]Result 23 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=860707[/sblock]


----------



## Master Tyren (Feb 7, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "There's an academy training facility on Carra, Blue's moon.  It's not used very often, but there's plenty of supplies.  Of course, it might be better to begin heading for Masu--if the Jedi that Master Atharias called for have begun to gather, then Masu should be just about the safest place in the galaxy right now.  Nor's ship shouldn't have any trouble getting us all to either destination."




Tyren listens to Master Jodan calmly as they ready themselves to leave, when Jodan has finished, Tyren says ... I thank you for the information, Master Jodan, but that is a decision I will leave to Master Nor. While we have this moment I wanted to thank you for the excellent job you've been doing here. Thank you. Now let's get going. Tyren smiles at Master Jodan, and though the words are not spoken, Tyren's face seems to say, "We're not out of this yet."



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Gimto is the last student to enter the Deeprunner, having stopped to retrieve a pair of datapads from the Deck 12 stateroom.  "I'm going to link these together, and then leave one here, patched into the main controls."  As he speaks, Gimto uses his multi-tool to open up a panel in the wall.  He then begins pulling out several wires and attaches them to one of the datapads.  "I'll take the other with us, and we should be able to operate all of the Academy controls from any distance."




Tyren gives Gimto an approving look, places one hand on the boys shoulder and says ... You've performed masterfully here, Mr. Leepto, the Jedi are lucky to have one such as you amongst us. Tyren waits a moment, allowing Gimto to enjoy it before saying ... Now, stay focused; we still have a long way to go before we can consider ourselves safe.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> "We're ready to go whenever you are, guys,"  Magus says.  "Though I think we'd better get a move on--I've got those big things on the scanner again and they're closing in on us from below...got about two minutes."  Magus grins rakishly, but his cockiness is clearly an attempt to disguise his fear.




Do not fear, Mr. Irimore, ... Tyren grins at Magus as he says  ... that means we have a two minute head start. Seal this thing off and lets get moving _now_. I have been lead to believe that this machine can move very fast ... show me how fast. Take us as far away from here as you can. Anywhere safer then here.

Magus begins to seal up the Deeprunner as Aayla says ...


			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Should we leave right away?"  Aayla says.  "I don't believe all of the students are accounted for, Master."




Tyren looks to her with his cold eyes, and says one word ... Yes.

Tyren finds the Deeprunner's communicator and broadcasts to everyone in the academy ...This is Master Tyren. The Deeprunner is away, so if you were on your way here, turn around now and head to the top level. I'm sorry we couldn't wait longer, but we will soon be under attack. May the Force be with you all.

Tyren stands silent behind his pilots and watches approvingly as the Deeprunner detaches from the academy and begins its journey.


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 7, 2007)

Master Tyren said:
			
		

> Tyren finds the Deeprunner's communicator and broadcasts to everyone in the academy ...This is Master Tyren. The Deeprunner is away, so if you were on your way here, turn around now and head to the top level. I'm sorry we couldn't wait longer, but we will soon be under attack. May the Force be with you all.




Nor comms Tyren, "Master Tyren, could you be so kind as to update the list of student and instructor locations indicating who is on the Deep Runner so we know who is left to rescue?  Some may be in, or trapped in, areas where sensors have been damaged..."


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 7, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Atharias, on the deck of Rak's ship, speaks softly into his wrist communicator.  "Ah, the meeting...such an irony, don't you think?  My hope was that the Jedi, scattered as we are, could begin to work together, pool the wisdom of our eldest and greatest so that secrets like this could be faced head on..."
> 
> Atharias pauses.  In the background, Nor can hear Jilian shouting at Timone.  "I should go, Instructor Nor.  The students need my help.  I believe we can get Master Rak's  ship operational once more, but at a greatly reduced capacity.  There seems to have been serious damage done to the hull, and we are forced to seal off several sections in order to maintain the ship's integrity.  I'll keep you updated on our progress.  And we'll speak more about these...broader issues as soon as the safety of the students is attended to.  It is time that I shared with you all the secrets of Navieon and what my Master and I discovered when we first came here."
> 
> ...


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 7, 2007)

Looking down at the fallen pair, Tolark sighs heavily. "If you insist on hanging around all day, you'll never get anything done Sylara!" he says, and then frowns. "I'm not usually one to spout bad puns. Perhaps this goo is not only feeding off emotional outbursts, but also causing them. It would make a sensible reactive survival mechan... oh, first things first." Tolark flexes his will against the two fallen Jedi.

"Rise."

He lifts his hand.

OOC:Tolark uses Move Object to pull the two of them up, and into the opening if he can. At the very least he'll being them up and onto a more stable platform.


----------



## Master Tyren (Feb 8, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Nor comms Tyren, "Master Tyren, could you be so kind as to update the list of student and instructor locations indicating who is on the Deep Runner so we know who is left to rescue?  Some may be in, or trapped in, areas where sensors have been damaged..."




Tyren looks to Master Jodan and says ... Master Jodan, please use your specialized datapad and do another Student Location Check; then send it to the other instructors datapads. Master Nor needs to know who's left to save, and we need to know who we've got on board.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 13, 2007)

Tolark concentrates with remarkable clarity, drawing easily upon the Force to pull Sylara and the wounded students carefully up the shaft.  But as Sylara comes closer, Tolark suddenly feels his strength waning, and his control over the Force begins to weaken.

By the time Sylara is within eight meters of the hole, Tolark has completely lost his access to the Force.  Luckily, Sylara's remarkable endurance allows him to keep climbing for a few more rungs, making it close enough to the top that Tolark is able to reach into the shaft and help him the rest of the way.

Sylara slumps to the floor, exhausted.  Sol, still strapped to Sylara's back, looks unnaturally pale, his skin a strange shade of white-green.  Zeth is completely unconcious, and his breathing seems shallow.

** * **​
"I can do you one better than that, Tyren," Jodan says with a grin.  "Thanks to Bri's link with the master controls, I can also check the medical scanners and see if anyone is hurt."  Jodan taps a few controls.  "There you go.  I've also transmitted this to all of the other instructors."

[SBLOCK=Student Location Check]
Treela Tolania - Location Unknown (last location: Deck 0)
Hale Bopptar - Location Unknown (last location: Deck 0)
Gimto Leepto - Deeprunner
Sol Reegient - Corridor, Deck 2 ~ *Vital Signs Poor*
Bri Tochiki - Deeprunner
Jett Ktrame - Location Unknown (last location: Deck 0)
Sevrina Orailus - Deeprunner
Siri Demona - Deeprunner
Aayla Youngblood - Deeprunner
Magus Irimore - Deeprunner
Verena Tochiki - Deck 11
Zeth Thek - Corridor, Deck 2 ~ *Vital Signs Poor*
Tisiliun - Meditation Hall, Deck 3 ~ *Vital Signs Abnormal*
Jillian Cairne - Location Unknown (last location: Deck 0)
Tai Arnon - Deeprunner
Rai Arnon - Deeprunner
Kyra Vernt - Deeprunner ~ *Minor Injury*
Derryl Vandenboom - Deeprunner
Threesa Reed - Deeprunner
Roos Feldmith - Deeprunner
Vassa - Deeprunner
Thorias Phildune - Deeprunner
Pa'hu Mor'ia - Corridor, Deck 6
Seitho Hesthin - Deeprunner
Meliah Once Born - Deeprunner
Der'oth Sandskein - Corridor, Deck 6 ~ *Vital Signs Abnormal*
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Instructor Location Check]
Sylara - Corridor, Deck 2
Tolark - Corridor, Deck 2
Xual - Meditation Hall, Deck 3 ~ *Vital Signs Abnormal*
Tyren - Deeprunner
Tersh - Deck 11
Nor - Location Unknown (last location: Deck 0)
Atharias - Location Unknown (last location: Deck 0)
Jodan - Deeprunner
Milius - Corridor, Deck 6
[/SBLOCK]
** * **​
The Deeprunner is away at full power.  Magus sits at the main controls, grinning wildly, while Gimto frowns as he manages systems control at the co-pilot's chair.  "I'm a little worried about our level of speed, Magus.  There's a lot of turbulence, mostly due to the storm, I guess, and since those things don't seem to be following us, I don't see why..."

"Relax, 'captain'.  I'm trying to get us clear of the storm, for your information."  Despite Magus' confidence, the Deeprunner is vibrating constantly, and seems unsteady.  "While we're in the middle of choppy waters, the sensors don't work as well as I'd like.  We've gotta get clear so that if one of those things--or something worse-- comes after us, I'll be able to see 'em."

Gimto casts an uncertain glance at Aayla, who shivers as if cold.  "I'll go check on the other students, Master Tyren," she says.  "I want to make sure everyone is secured."  Aayla heads back to the Deeprunner's cargo area.

** * **​Nor takes a few moments to line up his shot.  The bulky creature trashes closer and closer to the ship's platform, the water around it turning murkier and more disgusting as it continues to ooze blood.  The entire landing area is illuminated as the _War Pig_ fires, a lance of pure green energy that shreds the creature, ripping through flesh and bone in an instant.

"*Hey, boss?  All clear!*"  Wayne seems to be right.  As Nor checks his screens, he sees that the water around the Academy filled less with squid creatures and more with gore and blood.  The water is wild, whipped into a frenzy by the high winds of the storm, but no creatures appear to be actively making their way toward the Academy at the moment.

Atharias looks down into the blood-filled water, an expression of dismay on his face.  "So much carnage..."


----------



## Master Tyren (Feb 14, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "I can do you one better than that, Tyren," Jodan says with a grin.  "Thanks to Bri's link with the master controls, I can also check the medical scanners and see if anyone is hurt."  Jodan taps a few controls.  "There you go.  I've also transmitted this to all of the other instructors."




Tyren raises an eyebrow and regards Master Jodan's seemingly sunny disposition with concern. Tyren says to him, Thank you. though his suspicous demeanor seems to steal the gratitude from the statement. Tyren waits a moment and says, You _do_ realize that we're not out of danger yet. Without waiting for a response Tyren walks towards his pilots as he lets out a sigh.




			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> The Deeprunner is away at full power.  Magus sits at the main controls, grinning wildly, while Gimto frowns as he manages systems control at the co-pilot's chair.  "I'm a little worried about our level of speed, Magus.  There's a lot of turbulence, mostly due to the storm, I guess, and since those things don't seem to be following us, I don't see why..."
> 
> "Relax, 'captain'.  I'm trying to get us clear of the storm, for your information."  Despite Magus' confidence, the Deeprunner is vibrating constantly, and seems unsteady.  "While we're in the middle of choppy waters, the sensors don't work as well as I'd like.  We've gotta get clear so that if one of those things--or something worse-- comes after us, I'll be able to see 'em."




Tyren listens to their conversation and says blandly, with no insult in his tone, Mr. Irimore, I know that I told you to get us out of here as fast as you could, but if this vessel breaks apart, we'll be just as dead as we would be if those things got us. I do not doubt your abilities, and I know that you two know more about this Deeprunner then I do, so I leave our fates in your good judgement, but I do recommend you listen to your senior padawan. I'm sure you'll find that Mr. Leepto is very knowedgable and wise, just as I have. Tyren then turns to Gimto and says, Mr. Leepto, in your opinion, can we afford to slow down to a safer speed and still out run these things? Maybe we could go deeper into the water as we move forward so that we are not as affected by the storm? Then speaking to both of them Tyren says, I trust both of your opinions, but I don't think that we can't afford either extreme. What is our best course of action?



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Gimto casts an uncertain glance at Aayla, who shivers as if cold.  "I'll go check on the other students, Master Tyren," she says.  "I want to make sure everyone is secured."  Aayla heads back to the Deeprunner's cargo area.




Noticing Aayla's shiver, Tyren says, What's wrong? Have you felt something? If so, I would like to know. If Aayla has something to say then Tyren will listen closely, if she has nothing special to report, Tyren says, While you're back there, please take a moment and tend Kyra, she is still hurt. Use the Force to mend her if you must. Either way I know you will do your best.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Feb 14, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Tolark concentrates with remarkable clarity, drawing easily upon the Force to pull Sylara and the wounded students carefully up the shaft.  But as Sylara comes closer, Tolark suddenly feels his strength waning, and his control over the Force begins to weaken.
> 
> By the time Sylara is within eight meters of the hole, Tolark has completely lost his access to the Force.  Luckily, Sylara's remarkable endurance allows him to keep climbing for a few more rungs, making it close enough to the top that Tolark is able to reach into the shaft and help him the rest of the way.
> 
> Sylara slumps to the floor, exhausted.  Sol, still strapped to Sylara's back, looks unnaturally pale, his skin a strange shade of white-green.  Zeth is completely unconcious, and his breathing seems shallow.




There is not much time, but I must take a brief moment and catch my breath. We must still get these students up to the landing platform. Checking his communicator he  notices the location of the two students and the instructor on deck 3 who appear to be in danger. It seems that instructor Xual and some students are in trouble, Master Tolark can you get these children up to the landing pad? Please wait for me, but if the situation becomes too desperate leave with out me.

OOC:
If necessary to regain enough stamina to continue Sylara will step aside and heal himself. Then continue back down to deck 3 (only one floor) to see what he can do to assist the other jedi.


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi All, sorry got slamed by RL over the weekend and then managed to get my wallet stolen.  Needless to say I have lots to run around and do to fix that scenario, so I probably won't be posting before tomorrow.
Feel free to NPC Nor for a bit if needed


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 24, 2007)

OOC: I'm sorry, but I feel it's best if I put this game on hiatus.  I have to be straight with you: I really, really loved this game.  You guys have been fanatstic players, and the story was amazing because of you.  But I'm finding that I just don't have the stuff to keep it going.  I could offer you a lot of excuses, such as how I'm really wanting to put more energy into my face-to-face game, but the truth is that I just don't have the skills to live up to what's been started here.

I'm very sorry.  I hope that you can accept my apologies.


----------



## Master Tyren (Feb 24, 2007)

OOC: D'oh! 

That's ok I forgive you.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Feb 26, 2007)

No worries at all sir, I totally understand. It's been great to meet you all, have fun!


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Aww poopie pants.  Well, It was a great adventure while it lasted.  Thanks for running it.  Of course, now you leave me wondering just what all was going on in game. ;-)


----------

